# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  EPIDURALNA - super!

## MaKla

Zelim iskoristiti priliku i reci sto vecem broju zena -
- AKO MOZETE - RADJAJTE UZ EPIDURALNU ANESTEZIJU!

Kako sam u prvom porodu imala uzasno lose iskustvo (da ne duljim, sto god je moglo poci po zlu, poslo je), i govorila sam da nikad vise ne zelim radjati...
za ovo drugo koje se desavalo 22. 11. 2006. odlucila sam uciniti sve da bude lakse i nakon raspitivanja odlucila sam se za epiduralnu.
Naravno da sam bila malo uplasena, ipak je to injekciju bu zivce, blizu kicme, i sve to sto svi povezuju cim spomenes tu rijec...

ali nakon sto sam iskusila taj porod, mogu reci da bih mogla tako poroditi jos desetero djece...

Sve vidis, u svemu sudjelujes, sve isto k ao prirodno - SAMO NE BOLI!!!!!!!! Zamislite to.... Mozes se cijela usredotociti na tiskanje, i lakse je i iznijeti bebu van...

i jos jednom:

ZENE; AKO MOZETE; NE PROPUSTITE POROD UZ EPIDURALNU!

----------


## NanoiBeba

svi smo različiti - ja ju nikada ne bih uzela
I ne znam što će reći moderatorica, ali ne kužim smisao ovog posta

----------


## Zorana

Losa ti je reklama i propaganda!!

Imala si lose iskustvo prvog poroda pa ti je prosudba totalno subjektivna. Umjesto da si se isla koncentrirati na to sta je, zasto i cijom krivicom nesto krenulo lose, izabrala si liniju manjeg otpora. Super za tebe, ali ne vidim smisao tvog posta i nacin na koji pokusavas ohrabriti i druge trudnice na takav potez.
Moze biti da je porod uz epiduralnu bezbolan. Ali to nikako ne znaci da ne nosi svoje rizike. Isto kao sto ne znaci da je bolji izbor za bebu. Tvoju ili bilo ciju. 
Ne znam tko te je informirao o rizicima, ali u bolnici u kojoj sam ja rodila dvoje djece dijeli se brosura sa jako puno nabrojenih rizika i nuspojava. I uvijek se istice prednost prirodnog poroda. 
Prema tome, informirajte se, dobro se upoznajte sa losim stranama ovakvog izbora. I na temelju toga donesite odluku. 
Dobre odluke se ne donose na temelju tudjeg, loseg, subjektivnog iskustva. To bi bila moja poruka. 
Porod u kojem podje po zlu sve sto moze poci po zlu nije prava slika prirodnog poroda, poroda koji je optimalan za mamu i bebu.

----------


## momtobe

Lijepo da želiš s nama podijeliti svoje iskustvo. 
 Svatko od nas može sam iz iskustva vlastitog poroda zaključiti što je za njega bilo dobro/loše, i što bi slijedeći put drugačije. 

 U današnje vrijeme najbitnije informacije dolaze od izvora koji su autoritet, i te bi informacije ženama trebale biti presudne kada donose odluku o vlastitom porodu. 

I ja sam rađala pod epiduralnom, i sve što se moglo zakomplicirati se zakompliciralo. Ne pada mi na pamet raditi antireklamu za epiduralnu zbog toga... Sve je stvar osobnog odabira osobe koja je svijesna rizika koje taj odabir nosi.

----------


## MaKla

Nisam isla u detalje, jer sam jos nova tu i nisam znala da treba,

ali moram reci da sam se naravno informiralal totalno,
da sam bila prije toga i na razgovoru s anesteziologom...
i sve je upucivalo na to da je to dobar uzbor.

Htjela sam ovim postom, kao netko tko je probao oba nacina - i prirodan i epiduralnu - pokazati zenama da imaju izbor, da se mogu odluciti na nesto sot ce i njima I NJIHOVOJ BEBI olaksati stvar - ako to zele!

U prirodnom porodu, moj je sin, kako je predugo sve trajalo a o doktorima i ne zelim pricati (rekli su mi da ako sada, po cetvrti put ne istisnem bebu, "bit ce veselo"), bio predugo u porodjajnom kanalu i rodio se a da nije disao... A radjala sam cijeli dan...

A s epiduralnom i ja sam bila bolje (radjala sam 5 sati) a i beba je sve lakse podnijela... kako sam se ja mogla usredotociti na tiskanje - izasla je beba dok si rekao keks!!!!! A APGAR 10/10!!!

BAs sam zeljela iskorisiti priliku i reci da prirodni porod NIJE JEDINA opcija...
I ovo je sve poptuno kao prirodno, samo nema BOLI, a mislim da je to jako vazno, osobito ako si vec jednom rodila, uz poteskoce, i bojis se drugog poroda...

SAd mi  beba place, moram ju podojiti, ali kao imam kakvih pitanja, tu sam!

----------


## Lutonjica

Epiduralna analgezija

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Htjela sam ovim postom, kao netko tko je probao oba nacina - i prirodan i epiduralnu - pokazati zenama da imaju izbor, da se mogu odluciti na nesto sot ce i njima I NJIHOVOJ BEBI olaksati stvar - ako to zele!


epiduralna analgezija svakako neće olakšati bebi, može lako napraviti upravo suprotno.
čini se da se nisi dovoljno informirala.

----------


## zrinka

prirodni i vaginalni porod nije jedno te isto

ako nije ugrozeno zdravlje majke ili djeteta, nema boljeg poroda od prirodnog

samo sto u HR tesko mozes dobiti prirodni porod, nazalost

----------


## zrinka

i da, dobrodosla nam, lucija   :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

evo da još malo proširim, da ne ispadne da smo isključive.
 jasno mi je da iz svog osobnog iskustva zaključuješ da je porod s epiduralnom idealno rješenje, jer *kod tebe* je tako ispalo.
ali generalno, porod pod epiduralnom češće završi nekom od intervencija u usporedbi s onim bez epiduralne.
i zato smatram da nije dobro, samo na osnovu svog iskustva, prosuđivati za sve druge.
možda je za tebe to i bio najbolji način, ali s koje god strane okreneš, to generalno nije najbolja opcija.


osim toga, u porodu bez epiduralne znatno jače djeluju neki hormoni čije se djelovanje bitno smanji kada se koristi epiduralna. prije svega endorfini koji olakšavaju porod majci, ali i bebi, jer ublažavaju bol. http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=144&Show=804 

postoje mnogo jednostavniji, bezopasni i vrlo učinkoviti načini nošenja s boli, ali se, na žalost, u našim rodilištima nerado prakticiraju.
lakše je medic. intervencijom učiniti ženu pasivnim i tihim objektom.
pustiti ženu da se giba i zauzima položaj koji njoj odgovara, umjesto da satima leži, je recimo jedan od načina nošenja s boli.
više o tome
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=177&Show=1655

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=135&Show=1138

----------


## mamma Juanita

dobro došla  :Smile: .

----------


## klia

Drago mi je što ti je drugi porod ostao u dobrom sjećanju, ali moram ti reći da 5 sati rađanja ne povezuješ s epiduralnom jer drugi porod i bez nje obično traje kraće od prvoga.

----------


## Lutonjica

lucija, ja sam svoje prvo dijete bez epiduralne "rađala" sat vremena kraće nego ti svoje drugo dijete s epiduralnom  :Wink:  
a i ovo što klia kaže je točno.
tako da to baš i nema veze jedno s drugim.

----------


## sandra rb

Ja sam svoje prvo dijete rađala dva sata., prirodno i bez epiduralne. Svako ima pravo izbora na to kako želi roditi i što želi "primiti" pri porodu, ali mislim da nemaš pravo preporučivati i lažno ohrabrivati i poticati žene na "nešto" što nije sasvim ok.

----------


## Felix

cure su sve rekle pa da ne ponavljam  :Wink:  

jedino bih htjela naglasiti da tvoj prvi porod - koliko vidim - NIJE BIO PRIRODAN POROD - nego samo vaginalni porod. razlika je ogromna.

a da postoji izbor - uvijek postoji izbor, to uopce nije u pitanju. nikoga mi ne 'prisiljavamo' na prirodni porod, nego nastojimo argumentima i znanstveno potkrijepljenim dokazima educirati u prednosti prirodnog poroda. dokaza, fala bogu, ne fali.

----------


## mara

Lucija pozdrav!

Ja bi svakome preporučila da rađa BEZ epiduralne!
Prvi porod je bio sa epiduralnom, a drugi bez i razlika je ogromna, taj osjećaj da si povezan sa "silom" nebi mijenjala nizašta!

----------


## Romy

> Zelim iskoristiti priliku i reci sto vecem broju zena -
> - AKO MOZETE - RADJAJTE UZ EPIDURALNU ANESTEZIJU!
> 
> Kako sam u prvom porodu imala uzasno lose iskustvo (da ne duljim, sto god je moglo poci po zlu, poslo je), i govorila sam da nikad vise ne zelim radjati...
> za ovo drugo koje se desavalo 22. 11. 2006. odlucila sam uciniti sve da bude lakse i nakon raspitivanja odlucila sam se za epiduralnu.
> Naravno da sam bila malo uplasena, ipak je to injekciju bu zivce, blizu kicme, i sve to sto svi povezuju cim spomenes tu rijec...
> 
> ali nakon sto sam iskusila taj porod, mogu reci da bih mogla tako poroditi jos desetero djece...
> 
> ...



A ja bih mogla suprotno: ŽENE, NE KORISTITE EPIDURALNU jer možete imati gaaadne posljedice! Npr. nesnošljive glavobolje i nakon toga na blood patch.
Otkud ti ideja nešto preporučiti na temelju samo svog iskustva i tako generalizirati :? ? Ne znam po čemu si naslutila svoju meritornost?!

----------


## renci

Pravit ću se da sam totalno ne informirana, pa ću iz vlastitog iskustava reči da:
prvi put sam rodila uz *epiduralnu, preživjela* porod, beba u redu
drugi put prirodno, totalno *bez i jednog medikamenta, doživjela porod i uživala,* beba super
treći put uz *drip* da bude brže jer je bila gužva, porod proletio i *bolio* više nego prijašnji, beba u redu

moj zaključak- *samo prirodno dokle god ja o tome mogu odlučivati*!

----------


## suzyem

> Lucija Josipovic prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zelim iskoristiti priliku i reci sto vecem broju zena -
> - AKO MOZETE - RADJAJTE UZ EPIDURALNU ANESTEZIJU!
> 
> Kako sam u prvom porodu imala uzasno lose iskustvo (da ne duljim, sto god je moglo poci po zlu, poslo je), i govorila sam da nikad vise ne zelim radjati...
> za ovo drugo koje se desavalo 22. 11. 2006. odlucila sam uciniti sve da bude lakse i nakon raspitivanja odlucila sam se za epiduralnu.
> Naravno da sam bila malo uplasena, ipak je to injekciju bu zivce, blizu kicme, i sve to sto svi povezuju cim spomenes tu rijec...
> ...



Mislim da žena nije mislila ništa loše, normalno je da te bol prvog poroda šokira, ja sam isto mislila da više nikad neću roditi....
Onda je otkrila način kako umanjiti bol... i bila oduševljena time. E, sad, bojim se da nije imala pojma o štetnosti i rizicima takvog poroda, nadam se da će to proučiti prije nego li još nekome to savjetuje.... al nemojmo je napadati, vidim da su neke od vas dale linkove i super, nadam se da će ih proučiti i malo drugačije početi razmišljati   :Wink:

----------


## BOBO

Da, mislim da zena stvarno nije mislila nista lose. Svaka od nas je drugacija i imamo svakakvih primjera. Ono sto je ovdje najbitnije reci ( s obzirom da ovo cita jako velik broj buducih mama-prvorotki) da je svakako najbolje roditi sto prirodnije ako je to moguce. Kljucna stvar je da samo slusate svoje tijelo i ono ce vam sve reci, i svakako trebate biti upoznate sa cijelim procesom radanja, redoslijed porodajnih doba i sl.Evo npr. ja sam prvi put radala 3 sata i puhala i tiskala bez veze,poslijednjih 5 minuta imala sam dva-tri ona velika,nekontrolirajuca truda i bebica je samo skliznula van. Zasto je to tako bilo? Zato jer su mi oni tako rekli.Drugi put sam znala kako to ide pa sam cekala i sutila do kraja i kad je dosao prvi taj trud za izgon sam ih zvala da sam spremna, i rodila za 20 min.E sad u tih 20 min svasta se desilo, skuzili su da je beba ogromna pa su se prestrasili da im ne kolapsiram pa brzo na epiduralnu, ujedno su i prestrasili i mene pa sam pristala.Epiduralna je pocela djelovati tek na sivanju, tako da sam "RECIMO" rodila prirodno bebu od 5 340 kg. I da boljelo je uzasno, mislila sam da ce mi sve otkinuti, ali treba da boli, mozda ne tako jako kao sto je mene boljelo, jer je to ipak jedan extreman primjer, ali zene NE BOJTE SE BOLI, sve je to jedan proces koji ima svoje zasto i zato, svoje razloge, svoj yin i yan. I opet ponavljam SLUSATI ZNAKOVE SVOGA TIJELA, i nikakva epiduralna, drip i neznam ti ja sto vec ne moze u kostac sa prirodom.

----------


## hrgovanv

Podržavam Luciju i žena je u pravu kad kaže da se zalaže za slobodu izbora, kad on već postoji. Znam da je lijepo željeti i imati prirodan porod,ali bi se tada trebale odlučiti rađati kod kuće, uzeti doslovce stvari u svoje ruke. Dogovoriš i lijepo platiš babicu i to odradiš po svom planu poroda. Ovako dok to ne postane praksa, prisiljene smo odlazit u rodilišta, bolnice koje funkcioniraju po principu određenih protokola i u kojima se radi takođe za naše dobro, iako mi se čini da se želi stvoriti slika kao da su liječnici, babice i ino osoblje apriori protiv nas zato što nas kao ne slušaju i ignoriraju. Svako ima slobodu izbora, ali kad se stvari zakompliciraju sve što smo znali , naučili, čuli, pročitali zaboravljamo i prepuštamo se u ruke stzručnjacima do te mjere da oni odlučuju umjesto nas. pa stoga mnogi napisi (postovi) govore tome u prilog, kad se rodilje ljute da ih nitko nije pitao žele li ovo ili ono ili im ponudio neki od izbora već su se one morale "prirodno"mučit pa se desilo to i to. Konfebuliram, ali se nadam da se kuži što sam htjela reć. Kao što je prirodan porod poželjan i stvar izbora, naravno ako je fizički izvediv, ne vidim razloga da se u 21. stoljeću diže na zadnje zato što se ima izbora, a izbor je bezbolan porod. 
Podržavam slobodu izbora pod uvjetom da je izbor najbolje za maku i dijete.  :Love:

----------


## Zorana

E ali Lucija se ne zalaze za slobodu informiranog izbora nego propagira odredjeni izbor zasnovan na losim informacijama i subjektivnom losem iskustvu.

----------


## Matilda

A kaj porod boli?!  8)

----------


## hrgovanv

Pa tome i služe forumi. Nitko od nas ovdje ne piše znanstveno utemeljene tekstove, jer njih znamo gdje ćemo ih pročitat ili koga ćemo kompetentnog pitat. Ja i doživljavam forum kao mjesto gdje ću pročitat tuđe iskustvo i kako je i zašto ono nastalo jer to je život, to je istina koju je netko podjelio samnom i ja sam na svakoj priči zahvalna, abudimo iskreni nitko nije na temelju jednog tuđeg iskustva donio odluku da će on baš tako, u ničem i za ništa.  :Smile:

----------


## aries24

ne bi se trebalo poistovjećivati prirodni porod i porod bez epiduralne
kamo sreće da nam je prirodni porod zagarantiran u bolnici
ja sam rodila uz epid. i ne bih opet, iako nisam imala nikakvih problema i nuspojava
ona mi je ponuđena nakon 10-ak sati trudova da ubrza otvaranje koje nije napredovalo pa sam pristala
ali da nisam cijelo vrijeme bila na krevetu, vjerujem da bi se brže otvarala i da uopće ne bi bila potrebna (eto, prirodno bi bilo šetati, a za to ne moraš rađati doma, bolnički hodnici su dovoljno dugi   :Wink:   )
u svakom slučaju dobro je da izbor postoji, ali najvažnije je donijeti INFORMIRANU odluku
meni tada nitko ništa nije rekao o eventualnim posljedicama, srećom sve je dobro prošlo

----------


## TinnaZ

problem je u tome da u RH skoro da se ne može dobiti prirodan porod u bolnici. To su samo vaginalni porodi ali ne i prirodni, uz masu pratećih intervencija i u velikom broju ostavljaju negativno iskustvo.
Većina žena koje ne posjećuju ovaj forum, ne zna razliku između vaginalnog i prirodnog poroda (tko li je zaslužan za to pitam se).
I onda žena sama otkrije način da rodi malo lakše i sa manje boli nego prvi puta, te želi to podijeliti sa ostalima.
I ne zna da je tako isto moglo biti da je taj puta rađala prirodno u pravom smislu te riječi.
A tužno je što sve te informacije ne možemo dobiti u našem zdravstvenom sustavu, nego tko ima vremena pa zasuče rukave i sam istražuje na ovaj ili onaj način.

Brošura o porodu

 Skrb tijekom normalnog porođaja

Ostale brošure

Na Rodinom portalu uglavnom se provlači da je sve što dolazi od prirode najbolje, ali se isto tako većina slaže da u određenom broju slučajeva može biti potrebna i neka druga opcija, te da je uvijek najbitnija mogućnost izbora, što na žalost za sada kod nas imaju povremeno samo sretnice. 
I bez obzira da li je taj izbor bio prirodan porod ili epiduralna, žena koja je donijela odluku i ta odluka se poštovala, osjeća se poslije zadovoljnije nego kada to nije tako.

I na kraju, draga Lucija dobro nam došla   :Love:

----------


## sbuczkow

> E ali Lucija se ne zalaze za slobodu informiranog izbora nego propagira odredjeni izbor zasnovan na losim informacijama i subjektivnom losem iskustvu.


Ma mislim da to nema veze s propagiranjem ičega, ne znam zašto ste svi skočili na nju?   :Razz:  Meni to više liči na onaj oblik oduševljenja kad netko skuži da postoji nešto o čemu nije mogao  ni sanjati i onda doživi tako nešto.   :Grin:  Sigurno nije mislila ništa loše jer je njoj to bilo super i stvorilo joj je ugodan doživljaj od nečega što joj je prošli put bilo grozno iskustvo. Odatle njen entuzijazam, prije nego PP za epiduralnu.  :Smile:  
Usput, ni ja nisam još rađala i ne znam kako je roditi s epiduralnom ili bez, tako da ne želim ništa pametovati, ali znam da koliko ljudi toliko ćudi, pogotovo u trudnoći. i koliko sam dosada vidjela što paše jednoj trudnici, drugoj je katastrofa, tako da ne bih ni oko te epiduralne tako generalizirala. Btw., na predavanju u bolnici je anesteziologinja koja je pričala o epiduralnoj prilično hvalila epiduralnu (znam da joj je to posao.  :Smile:  i rekla je da su rizici zanemarivi ukoliko je izvodi netko tko je dobro ispraksiran, pogotovo za rad s trudnicama... E sad...    :Saint:

----------


## anima

Definitivno sam ZA epiduralnu analgeziju   :Bye:  
Ja sam ju htjela ali budući da je porod bio brz i ne pretežak nisam ju dobila. Sad mi je drago ali samo zato što je bilo kako je bilo. 
Živimo u 21. stoljeću i svaka pomoć je dobro došla. Smatram da sam rodila prirodno - za 21. st. Pa ne živimo neznamnija u kojem st. Tko se odlući za porod doma i bez ikakve intervencije želeći "prirodni porod"   :Naklon:  
Ok, sve to MOŽE loše utjecati na bebu, i ne bih htjela riskirati dokle nemoram, ali MOŽE biti štetno i pušenje, normabel, prepar, uzv, bojenje kose, sva moguća zračenja itd, itd....

----------


## zrinka

ono za sto se udruga izmedju ostalog zalaze je smanjenje nepotrebnih intervencija pri porodu
a znamo da jedna intervencija vuce drugu
ako dobijes epiduralnu, ne mozes birati polozaj u kojem ces roditi, svakako ces dobiti klistir i epiziotomiju, hidrirat ces se infuzijom a dijete ce kroz posteljicu dobiti dio lijekova, veca je mogicnost da ce porod biti zavrsen upotrebom forcepsa ili vakuum ekstrakcije....
postoji rizik od pojave rupture maternice koja se teze uoci pod epiduralnom....

osim epiduralne postoje mnogi nerizicni nacini ublazavanja boli, pa sam osobno sklonija tome
 :Smile:

----------


## Felix

> Zorana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> E ali Lucija se ne zalaze za slobodu informiranog izbora nego propagira odredjeni izbor zasnovan na losim informacijama i subjektivnom losem iskustvu.
> 
> 
> Ma mislim da to nema veze s propagiranjem ičega, ne znam zašto ste svi skočili na nju?   Meni to više liči na onaj oblik oduševljenja kad netko skuži da postoji nešto o čemu nije mogao  ni sanjati i onda doživi tako nešto.   Sigurno nije mislila ništa loše jer je njoj to bilo super i stvorilo joj je ugodan doživljaj od nečega što joj je prošli put bilo grozno iskustvo. Odatle njen entuzijazam, prije nego PP za epiduralnu.


slazem se s tobom, i ja sam tako dozivjela njezin post. ali 'skocili' smo na nju upravo iz razloga sto bi se iz posta moglo zakljuciti da je epiduralna super za svaku zenu i da je bez ikakvih stetnih nuspojava - a to je daleko od istine.




> Btw., na predavanju u bolnici je anesteziologinja koja je pričala o epiduralnoj prilično hvalila epiduralnu (znam da joj je to posao.  i rekla je da su rizici zanemarivi ukoliko je izvodi netko tko je dobro ispraksiran, pogotovo za rad s trudnicama... E sad...


vidis, a kad sam ja bila na tecaju za trudnice doktorica je iskritizirala epiduralnu!

----------


## Airelle

Ne treba napadati djevojku, ona je izložila svoje iskustvo i podijelila svoje oduševljenje sa nama   :Grin:  
Ja sam lično odlučila da ne rodim sa epiduralnom upravo iz straha da ne poremetim normalan tok poroda i da ne bi došlo do nasilnog završetka poroda. Bilo mi je sasvim dovoljno kada mi je doktorica rekla da postoji velika šansa poroda na vakuum ako primim epiduralnu :shock: 

Drago mi je što je nisam primila, jer mi porod nije bio bolan u mjeri da ne mogu izdržati sve to. Nažalost, morala sam primiti drip   :Rolling Eyes:  , jer mi je plodova voda bila zelena a bebe baš i nije bila raspoložena da izađe na ovaj svijet   :Grin:

----------


## bubica27

Nemojte toliko napadati ženu! Opisala je svoje iskustvo onako kako ga je ona doživjela, a nitko neće samo zato odlučiti kako želi rodit..

Ja sam odlučila imat prirodan porod, ali se nisam znala usprotivit giniću koji je donio odluku epiduralne uz drip i prokidanje vodenjaka..vjerovala sam da za tu odluku ima dobar razlog i porod je prošao brzo i bez boli. 

tada sam bila sretna! ali sada, što vrijeme više prolazi znam i nadam se da će moj slijedeći porod proteći onako kako ja odlučim, prirodno i to kad beba poželi ugledat ovaj svijet a ne kad ginić odluči obavit porod..

----------


## zrinka

tko napada zenu?  :? 

oprostite, ali samo dajemo misljenje o porodu s epiduralnom

i bubice, prirodni porod nije isto ko vaginalni
epiduralna uz drip i pokidanje vodenjaka nije to....

----------


## sbuczkow

> slazem se s tobom, i ja sam tako dozivjela njezin post. ali 'skocili' smo na nju upravo iz razloga sto bi se iz posta moglo zakljuciti da je epiduralna super za svaku zenu i da je bez ikakvih stetnih nuspojava - a to je daleko od istine.


Mislim da na ovom forumu NITKO ne bi mogao zaključiti takvo nešto.  :Smile:  Jer se ovdje uglavnom okupljaju ljudi koji se dosta informiraju, većina sigurno čita sve tekstove koji stižu na sajt, tako da ne vjerujem da bi itko iz njenog posta zaključio takvo nešto. Ona je samo dala svoje mišljenje o epiduralnoj koja je njoj bila dobra. I možda je malo glupo da se diskusija ne može odvijati normalno u smislu davanja argumenata "za" i "protiv", već da se one forumasice koje smatraju drugačije boje javiti jer znaju da će se dignuti na njih graja. 



> vidis, a kad sam ja bila na tecaju za trudnice doktorica je iskritizirala epiduralnu!


Ova je vise puta naglasila da osoba mora biti jako izvjezbana i to upravo s trudnicama. Da su tada komplikacije svedene gotovo na nulu. 
Zrinka: isto tako je rekla da trudnice s epiduralnom bolje osjecaju mogucnost pucanja maternice jer je to specifican osjecaj, a da zene koje su bez epiduralne to cak lakse mogu previdjeti valjda zbog ostalih jakih bolova. Ja nemam pojma, a ona je strucnjak.   :Grin:

----------


## zrinka

sbuczkow
kakav je odnos osoblja (ne bas svog) u ST rodilistu prema porodu, mene je, moram priznati, o tom ocaju razmisljanja o porodu, veselila mogucnost da ako sve podje krivo, mogu ipak traziti epiduralnu
i u tom vidu je pozdravljam  8) ...

ali isto mislim da nastojanja treba usmjeriti prema sto prirodnijem porodu, koji sa sobom nosi posljedicu da porod bude manje bolan i sa neagresivnim metodama ublazavanja boli....

----------


## bubica27

> i bubice, prirodni porod nije isto ko vaginalni
> epiduralna uz drip i pokidanje vodenjaka nije to....


ja sam napisala da sam _željela_ prirodni porod, ali isto tako da mi porod nije tako prošao odlukom ginekologa, te da se idući put _nadam_ prirodnom porodu!

----------


## Tashunica

Nakon prvog poroda koji je bio katastrofalan i sve samo ne prirodan, za drugi sam se pripremala i prije i tokom same trudnoće na Rodinom portalu i forumu. Znala sam sve i kako puhati i kada tiskati i kada ne tiskati i da ne smijem vikati i da moram čuvati snagu za finiš... Međutim ono što sam doživjela na drugom porodu nadmašilo je prvi porod u negativnom smislu. Meni je bilo jako loše, nitko me nije fermao ni pet posto, izmučili su i mene i bebu koja je rođena sa četiri različite dijagnoze, koje su po riječima pedijatra posljedica poroda. I to sve na SD-u što me još više pogodilo, jer sam očekivala sam Bog zna što.
Što je pjesnik htio reći: nakon ovoga ja više ne želim roditi ni prirodno ni neprirodno, ali se pitam da idem na treće dijete da li bi mi netko zamjerio da tražim carski?

----------


## zrinka

> zrinka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i bubice, prirodni porod nije isto ko vaginalni
> epiduralna uz drip i pokidanje vodenjaka nije to....
> 
> 
> ja sam napisala da sam _željela_ prirodni porod, ali isto tako da mi porod nije tako prošao odlukom ginekologa, te da se idući put _nadam_ prirodnom porodu!


sorry   :Kiss:

----------


## Tashunica

Htjedoh reći: ...da tražim carski, epiduralnu ili bilo što drugo?

----------


## Deaedi

> Htjedoh reći: ...da tražim carski, epiduralnu ili bilo što drugo?


Tudja iskustva su zanimljiva za procitati, ali ne mogu biti referentna za tvoju odluku. Nju moras donijeti sama.

----------


## Tashunica

Deaedi mislim da nisi pročitala moj prvi post, pričala sam o svoja dva ružna iskustva.

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi mislim da nisi pročitala moj prvi post, pričala sam o svoja dva ružna iskustva.


Jesam, procitala sam. Zao mi je sto si imala dva ruzna iskustva  :Sad:  .

Htjedoh reci...pitas epiduralna ili carski...Svatko ce ti reci svoja iskustva i dati svoju preporuku, ali ti moras odluciti sama  :Love:

----------


## MaKla

Mislim da ovo sto je napisala sbuczkow najbolje opisuje moj post!

[Meni to više liči na onaj oblik oduševljenja kad netko skuži da postoji nešto o čemu nije mogao ni sanjati i onda doživi tako nešto.  Sigurno nije mislila ništa loše jer je njoj to bilo super i stvorilo joj je ugodan doživljaj od nečega što joj je prošli put bilo grozno iskustvo. Odatle njen entuzijazam, prije nego PP za epiduralnu.  
Usput, ni ja nisam još rađala i ne znam kako je roditi s epiduralnom ili bez, tako da ne želim ništa pametovati, ali znam da koliko ljudi toliko ćudi, pogotovo u trudnoći. i koliko sam dosada vidjela što paše jednoj trudnici, drugoj je katastrofa, tako da ne bih ni oko te epiduralne tako generalizirala. Btw., na predavanju u bolnici je anesteziologinja koja je pričala o epiduralnoj prilično hvalila epiduralnu]

I treba da nas ima i za i protiv, i svakako, kako je netko vec rekao, treba ovdje da se pise o svemu...
Ja sam stvarno bila (i jos sam) tako odusevljena ovim svojim drugim porodom, da bih najradije isla po ulici i govorila svima o tome! A prijateljice koje me znaju, znaju da sam sa bojala uzasno, nakon prvog poroda sam cekala 7 godina za drugi i ne znam da li bih se usudila uopce opet zatrudnjeti da nisam uspjela dogovoriti epiduralnu unaprijed... bilo me strasno strah. I na samom porodu, iako sam znala da cu dobiti epiduralnu, kako naravno nisam znala tocno sto je to i kako izgleda (dok sam ne osjetis) isto sam bila sva uspanicena... - i onda je doslo TO - i stvarno mi je bilo dobro... i sam porod je bio super, i lijepo sam tiskala i gledala svoju Klaricu kako iskace iz mene bez ikakvih muka i za nju i za mene (A kako rekoh, prvi sin mi nije cak  ni disao kad se rodio i imao je loš APGAR koliko se mucio, a ja sam samo mislila dok je trajalo "Daj Boze samo da umrem, nista mi drugo nije vazno" 
... i poslije epiduralne nisam imala nikakvih posljedica i sto je jos vazno,
dobro sam se osjecala i one poslije dane u bolnici mogla sam kvalitetno provesti s Klarom, cak sam i pomagala svima u svojoj sobi jer su one imale jedna carki rez, druga šivana i popucala, treca isto carski rez...

I da, nisam se toliko raspitivala ili čitala o epiduralnoj jer sam otišla direkt na razgovor sa anesteziologom u bolnici (sv. duh) i on mi je odmah rekao - to ćemo, nebojte se, ja to radim svaki dan, i sve mi je objasnio -  a on je ujedno i najbolji strucnjak u cijeloj Hrvatskoj, tako da nisam vise puno razmisljala. I mislila sam, kad mogu tolike druge i to najcesce javne osobe i osobe pune para (npr. Todoricka je oboje rađala uz epiduralnu) i kad znam da se vani to radi pod normalno... a mene je bilo toliko strah... nisam zeljela nista drugo. I vjerovala sam svon anesteziologu.. i hvala Bogu, svje je bilo OK.

Svakako vjerujem svima kojima su odgovorili na moj post s negativnim misljenjem i znanstvenim backgroundom, HVALA svima koji su me razumjeli  :D 
*bit svega je da se svaki glas cuje, svaki dozivljaj opise,  svako mišljenje podijeli...* - a sve naravno, osobno!

Pozdrav svim forimasicama, i moram reci da mi je drago da sam sada i ja postala dio toga   :Wink:  [/quote]

----------


## MaKla

> Htjedoh reći: ...da tražim carski, epiduralnu ili bilo što drugo?



JA bih ti osobno preporucila epiduralnu!
Razlozi ZA: u sobi sam imala 2 cure sa carskim rezom - njihov je opravak stvarno tezak, cijeli dan se ne micu, a kao drugi dan smiju - ali jednostavno ne mogu - ipak je to prava operacija! Uopće nisu mogle okretati se po krevetu, a kamoli ustajati!
Ja sam im dodavala bebu, prebacivala ju s jedne dojke na drugu, umivala ih prva 2 dana dok se nisu uspjele ustati da se same properu na lavabou u sobi (o tusiranju ni govora!)... TAKO DA MISLIM DA JE TO JAKO TESKO!

A ja sa epiduralnom - nisam kao smjela ustajati prvi dan, ali zapravo već nakon 8 sati sam mogla do WC-a bez problema (i sestre su rekle da je poslije 8 sati sve OK, ako se ja dobro osjecam), a sutradan ujutro sam se istusirala i poslije je sve bilo OK. A sve detaljnije o mom iskustvu s epiduralnom sam vec napisala malo prije   :Rolling Eyes:  

I moram reci da te potpuno razumijem   :Love:   jer kad imas tako losa iskustva, naravno da zelis nesto bolje (a moram reci i da su tako losa iskustva kod nas toliko cesta, zbog tih nasih "krasnih doktora i svega" - da svejedno ne razumijem te forumasice koje toliko propagiraju prirodni porod i sve te eko nekakve super stvari - sam se izbori, sam trazi, sam pitaj - zar ne znaju da kod nas u bolnicama to tako ne ide, da si manji od makovog zrna?)

----------


## Tashunica

Deaedi nakon ova dva iskustva ja više neću rađati, moje pitanje je bilo općenito: da li bi netko osuđivao ženu koja nakon takvog poroda, brige hoće li sa djetetom biti sve u redu (u našem je slučaju hvala Bogu sve ok), depresije... traži epiduralnu ili carski.
Prije par mjeseci ja bih iskreno rečeno rekla da meni to nije normalno  :Embarassed:  , da i sram me je toga. Danas više ne razmišljam tako, jer koliko god žarko zastupamo neko stajalište ono se preko noći može promijeniti. Nikad ne reci nikad.

----------


## Mony

Lucija, najprije cestitke!

Ono sto ja mogu iscitati iz tvojih postova je to da ti je epiduralna dala vise vjere u sebe. I to je OK. 
No, za nju si se odlucila nakon razgovora samo s jednim anesteziologom. 
Da si drugog pitala ko zna sto bi ti jos rekao.
Da si malo vise citala na netu, ko zna kakva bi bila tvoja odluka.
O tom cure pricaju. 
Teze je donijeti odluku s toliko samopouzdanja, kad vise znas o mogucim nuspojavama.

No, dakako da je najbitnije da je sve OK i da uzivas u svojoj bebici!

----------


## MaKla

> Lucija, najprije cestitke!
> 
> Ono sto ja mogu iscitati iz tvojih postova je to da ti je epiduralna dala vise vjere u sebe. I to je OK. 
> No, za nju si se odlucila nakon razgovora samo s jednim anesteziologom. 
> Da si drugog pitala ko zna sto bi ti jos rekao.
> Da si malo vise citala na netu, ko zna kakva bi bila tvoja odluka.
> O tom cure pricaju. 
> Teze je donijeti odluku s toliko samopouzdanja, kad vise znas o mogucim nuspojavama.
> 
> No, dakako da je najbitnije da je sve OK i da uzivas u svojoj bebici!


HVALA! 
A kad tako kazes, stvarno dobro da nisam previse znala  :D 
ali znala sam da se dajem u ruke strucnjaku koji to radi svaki dan,
a kad mi je jos starija kolegica s posla rekla da je ona *rodila s epiduralnom prije 20 godina* (aja cak mislila da je to nesto novije) - vise se nisam razmišljala....

I da, uzivam u maloj Klari , svome andjelu...

----------


## anchie76

> da svejedno ne razumijem te forumasice koje toliko propagiraju prirodni porod i sve te eko nekakve super stvari - sam se izbori, sam trazi, sam pitaj - zar ne znaju da kod nas u bolnicama to tako ne ide, da si manji od makovog zrna?)


Te stvari propagiramo jer su definitivno najbolji moguci izbor za DIJETE (i za majku isto- al nemojmo brkati pojam "prirodni porod" s najobicnijim vaginalnim porodom). Problem je taj sto se kod nas u drustvu naviklo jako pristupati trudnici (rodilji) iz njene perspektive, pa se recimo daju kojekave stvari za smirenje, ublazivanje bolova, ubrzavanje poroda (ne bi li njoj kao bilo lakse), a to su sve poprilicno lose stvari za dijete, i za dijete definitivno nisu najbolji moguci izbor.  I definitivno vrijedi probati se izboriti - nema se bas puno toga za izgubiti   :Saint:

----------


## Tashunica

Lucija ja i danas mislim da je prirodni porod najbolja moguća opcija, ako je on zaista prirodan. Mislim da je toga kod nas jako malo, ali ne osuđujem nikoga tko misli drugačije. Danas kažem da više ne želim roditi, tko zna što će biti za 2, 3  ili 5 godina (dobro nisam baš toliko mlada), možda neka mala dušica poželi da ju baš Tashunica donese na ovaj svijet. Ne mogu sa sigurnošću reći kako bih ja to dijete rodila.

----------


## anjica

sad ću ja kao padobrananac samo iznijeti jednu informaciju, u vukovarskoj bolnici se ne može dobiti epiduralna, i mislim da psiha igra jako veliku ulogu kad ideš rađati i znaš da ju ne možeš dobiti

----------


## sbuczkow

> sbuczkow
> kakav je odnos osoblja (ne bas svog) u ST rodilistu prema porodu, mene je, moram priznati, o tom ocaju razmisljanja o porodu, veselila mogucnost da ako sve podje krivo, mogu ipak traziti epiduralnu
> i u tom vidu je pozdravljam  8) ...


 :Smile:  ovo zvuci ocajnicki.   :Smile: 
Danas sam baš bila na pregledu (i beba se još uvijek nije okrenula, dakle ne gine mi carski   :Rolling Eyes:  ) i pitala gin što misli o epiduralnoj pa je rekao da ima smisla ukoliko se porod ne odvija onako kako bi liječnici htjeli. Valjda predugo trajanje, zatvorenost i sl. 
I ja bih isto radije rađala prirodno...

----------


## Felix

makla, znas sto mi se cini? da si, znajuci da ces dobiti epiduralnu, dobila injekciju samopouzdanja i automatski se smirila i opustila, sto je doprinijelo da porod protece u redu  :Wink:

----------


## TinnaZ

MaKla


> (a moram reci i da su tako losa iskustva kod nas toliko cesta, zbog tih nasih "krasnih doktora i svega" - da svejedno ne razumijem te forumasice koje toliko propagiraju prirodni porod i sve te eko nekakve super stvari - sam se izbori, sam trazi, sam pitaj - zar ne znaju da kod nas u bolnicama to tako ne ide, da si manji od makovog zrna?)


 i ti si se sama izborila, sama tražila, sama pitala - samo je stvar izbora za što si se izborila, za prirodni porod ili za epiduralnu.
Ja sam jedna on onih koji je imala porod u kojem su našle mjesta i one crne misli (grozno mi je i spomenuti) koje si ti spomenula. Tako da znam kako je to. Drugi puta sam odlučila nešto promijeniti. Čitala sam dosta, slušala, pitala. Na kraju sa odlučila da ću se izboriti za što manje intervencija. Pa ako i tada porod bude onakav kao prvi, barem ću znati da je tako moralo biti i da mi nitko drugi to nije priuštio. Međutim razmišljala sam i o epiduralnoj.  No odlučila sam da mi prva opcija za izboriti se nije epiduralna nego porod bez intervencija (kasnije ipak nisam uspjela izbjeći baš sve). Kada sam shvatila da je anesteziloginja prisutna, da smirivalo me je to, a na zahtjeve supruga da pristanem na epiduralnu, odgađala sam je još malo, još malo, sve dok sam osjećala da ja to mogu, da nisam još kod granice onih crnih misli. I misli nisu došle, a tako niti epiduralna, ali jeste moje malo zlato.

Dakle, shvaćam zašto i kako se žena koja je prošla jedno mučno iskustvo poroda, može odlučiti ne iskušavati granicu kada osjeća i nada se da ona to može sama, i ipak se odluči na pomoć kemije uvjetno rečeno "iz predostrožnosti". Jer možda bi imala divan porod i bez epiduralne.

Možda je kod tebe strah prešao onu granicu, koja bi čak i sa psihološke strane mogla biti indikacija za epiduralnu. Kod mene na sreću nije.

----------


## zrinka

> zrinka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sbuczkow
> kakav je odnos osoblja (ne bas svog) u ST rodilistu prema porodu, mene je, moram priznati, o tom ocaju razmisljanja o porodu, veselila mogucnost da ako sve podje krivo, mogu ipak traziti epiduralnu
> i u tom vidu je pozdravljam  8) ...
> 
> 
>  ovo zvuci ocajnicki.  
> ...


ako mozes, trazi spinalnu
laksi oporavak  :Smile:

----------


## vertex

Iako je prirodan porod nešto što meni osobno najbolje leži i spadam u one koje ga zagovaraju, ipak želim reći da prirodan porod nije sam sebi svrha, niti treba biti ideologija. Svrha poroda je rođenje novog života, i ako su mama i beba nakon poroda dobro i sretni, onda je to uspješan porod pa bio on izveden na ovaj ili onaj način.

----------


## Tashunica

Slažem se s tobom vertex, to bi trebala biti svrha poroda - rođenje zdravog djeteta, a ne da ti dođu i kažu vašem djetetu je to, to, to i to  i sve skupa je posljedica teškog poroda. Ja sam toliko zabrijala na prirodan porod, a dobila sam sve samo ne to, nitko me ništa nije pitao, jednostavno su odlučili umjesto mene.   :Sad:

----------


## vertex

> Danas sam baš bila na pregledu (i beba se još uvijek nije okrenula, dakle ne gine mi carski   )


Nije svaki zadak isti, neki se mogu porodit i vaginalno. Moj je prvi porod bio na zadak i sve je prošlo odlično ( u splitskom rodilištu). I prijateljica mi je rodila na zadak, čak vrlo brzo.
Naravno, takvi su porodi rizični i oko mene je bila hrpa liječnika i babica.

----------


## sbuczkow

> ako mozes, trazi spinalnu
> laksi oporavak


thanks, hocu.  :Smile:

----------


## sbuczkow

> Nije svaki zadak isti, neki se mogu porodit i vaginalno. Moj je prvi porod bio na zadak i sve je prošlo odlično ( u splitskom rodilištu). I prijateljica mi je rodila na zadak, čak vrlo brzo.
> Naravno, takvi su porodi rizični i oko mene je bila hrpa liječnika i babica.


Ma beba je prevelika- 3800 i sve ostale mjere su velike.  :Smile:  Gin kaze da to ne može vaginalno. A još imam vremena do termina, tako da će sigurno još i narasti.  :Wink:

----------


## zrinka

pa nije to preveliko
moja jelena 4000g a ima mama ovdje s vaginalnim porodom beba i 4500g

a i sama znas kako uz mjerenje ne bude uvijek bas tocno, ima ovdje beba precjenjenih da su velike a rode se sasvim ok

kod koga kontroliras trudnocu?

----------


## sbuczkow

> pa nije to preveliko
> moja jelena 4000g a ima mama ovdje s vaginalnim porodom beba i 4500g
> a i sama znas kako uz mjerenje ne bude uvijek bas tocno, ima ovdje beba precjenjenih da su velike a rode se sasvim ok
> kod koga kontroliras trudnocu?


ma da znam to...
Kod Šparca, a i kad sam pitala Roju u bolnici rekao je isto carski poviše 3500...

----------


## ms. ivy

zrinka, za zadak može biti preveliko. pisala je marta o tome, ja bolje znam za male bebice.   :Wink:  

(no ja bih konzultirala još nekoga prije nego bih pristala na carski)

----------


## zrinka

nisan 'ubrala' da je zadak
ok  :Smile:

----------


## vertex

A. je imao 3300g i situacija je bila takva da je u svakom trenutku bila moguća odluka da se ide na carski. (Doduše, oni nisu znali da sam ja već bila odlučila da će sve bit super i da carski neće bit potreban, pa su se nepotrebno zabrinjavali, he-he). Ne vjerujem da se vaginalni porod pokušava s tako velikom bebom.

A možda se bebica odluči i okrenut! Sretno, sbuczkow, u svakom slučaju!

----------


## zrinka

sbuczkow
imas neke linkove s polozajem koji pomaze da se beba okrene,
ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se okrene 

a ti, ipak, usput procitaj i ovo, Dojenje nakon carskog reza   :Wink:  :
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=240&Show=1674

----------


## sbuczkow

> sbuczkow
> ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se okrene 
> a ti, ipak, usput procitaj i ovo, Dojenje nakon carskog reza   :
> http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=240&Show=1674


cure hvala na dobrim vibracijama.  :Kiss:  
eh, to dojenje me i brine (ne onako doslovno jer mislim da cu dojiti ma što bilo  nego vise "ako" :Smile: ), jer znam da moram tamo ostati 8 dana a to je ipak dugo razdoblje. A ništa, molit ću ih da mi donose bebu ma što bilo.  :Smile: 
Mislim da ipak ne bih išla na vaginalni porod s tako velikom bebom na zadak, to mi se čini maltretaža bebe i sebe, a i navodno u bolnici samo jedan doktor porađa zatke. Ostali da su svi "noviji". Iako me stvarno trta carskog.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TinnaZ

ja sam rodila bebu 4550gr. vaginalno (normalno okrenuta), iako su poslije rekli da su znali da bi vjerojatno automatski predložili carski. Ja bih vjerojatno pristala. 
A ovako sam imala super porod, vaginalno, niti upola teško kao prvi sa bebom od 3580 gr. 
Razgovaraj, traži mišljenje toga doca koji "porađa" i zadak.
A nije li moguće probati, pa ako ne ide tek onda odluka za carski  :? 
Samo u tom slučaju naravno nisam baš sigurna da su pametne bilo kakve intervencije (koje im se vole slučajno omaknuti) poput dripa, prokidanja vodenjaka, na znam ni za epiduralnu. Kužiš ono ako i da li ide lagano, najbolje osjetiš kad nisi nadrogirana. A valjda zavisi i da li je prvi porod ili nije. Ne znam, ovo bi bila moja razmišljana sad nakon rađanja velike bebe, i da sam opet pred porodom.

----------


## SabinaC

Rodila sam uz epiduralnu i bila sam oduševljena, ali je nikad ne bi preporučila nikome. Za epiduralnu smo se odlučili u rađaoni doktor, primalja i ja nakon što smo pomno razmotrili mogućnosti rađanja sa astmom. U riječkom rodilištu sam stekla dojam da epiduralnu ne daju rutinski nego samo onda kad je potrebna, ali naglašavam to je moj dojam.
Dobro sam se informirala prije poroda o svim rizicima i jako sam zadovoljna da me se poslušalo u rađaoni i da su me savjetovali u svemu. Možda je bitno koje si ciljeve postaviš prije poroda, prvi mi je cilj bio da rodim zdravo dijete (sa ili bez intervencija na porodu), drugi je bio da i ja preživim ako je to moguće   :Grin:  , a treći je bio da što više uživam u porodu. Da sam bila sigurna da neću dobiti napad astme prilikom napora tiskanja sigurno bi odabrala prirodni porod, ovako sam izabrala manje zlo.

----------


## klia

Drage moje, ja bih vam svima poželjela tu "injekciju" samopouzdanja koju kao žena i majka dobijete prirodnim porodom. Mnoge od vas znaju koliko sam se ja bojala prvog poroda, rodio se "gigantić" od preko 4 i po kile nakon 10 sati boksa, uz drip na samom kraju. Ipak, porod mi je ostao kao moje najvažnije i najljepše životno iskustvo kroz koje sam nadrasla samu sebe. 
Iz toga iskustva danas podižem svoga skoro četvorogodišnjaka. Kad mi je teško odgajati ga, kad ne ide onako kako bih ja htjela, sjetim se - poroda - i koliko je trud(ov)a uloženo u njega. I onda ga počnem promatrati ne iz perspektive ljutnje zbog njegova npr. prkosa, nego iz perspektive ljubavi. I opet- nadrastanje sebe...
Prije toga poroda mučila su me "evolucijska" pitanja - pa zašto rađamo uz boli, nije li moglo drukčije, koja je prava svrha boli....
Danas je tako dobro razumijem....  :Smile:  
Da, "ima neka tajna veza" između djeteta i majke i između porođaja i podizanja djeteta.   :Heart:

----------


## Ana :-)

Meni je termin za dva dana i od kada sam saznala da sam trudna svaki dan prikupljam informacije...o njezi djeteta, o dojenju i isto tako o porodu.
U početku sam mislila da je epiduralna super ali čim ja znam da to može imati i neke negativne posljedice, u meni se stvori strah i ja to odmah odbijam.
Cilj mi je imati porod kakav sam si zamislila ( bez rezanja, bez intervencija i ono šta najviše čekam je dobiti svoju mrvicu odmah u naručje i na prsa) i nadam se da ću ga ostvariti, s tim više šta na porod ide i moj muž kojeg sam skroz informirala o svemu i znam da će on biti taj koji će se izboriti za nešto ako ja slučajno ne budem mogla.

Bitno je informirati se i onda odlučiti šta je najbolje, kako za mamu tako i za bebu i ono šta je najvažnije je to da treba imati samopouzdanja i vjerovati u sebe i u svoje tijelo.

Ja idem u rodilište sa jednim jako velikim optimizmom i nadam se da ću vam sa tim istim optimizmom i zadovoljstvom ispričati svoju priču sa poroda   :Heart:

----------


## klia

Želim ti od srca da se nakon poroda zadiviš svome tijelu  :Love:  

I da tvoja mrvica dođe što prije u tvoj zagrljaj  :Heart:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Iako je prirodan porod nešto što meni osobno najbolje leži i spadam u one koje ga zagovaraju, ipak želim reći da prirodan porod nije sam sebi svrha, niti treba biti ideologija. Svrha poroda je rođenje novog života, i ako su mama i beba nakon poroda dobro i sretni, onda je to uspješan porod pa bio on izveden na ovaj ili onaj način.


ne stignem sve sad čitati, samo da se osvrnem na ovo.
svrha prirodnog poroda nije da bismo to kasnije nosili kao titulu kojom se možemo hvaliti, 
nego je svrha, tj. *prednost prirodnog poroda to što je i najsigurniji način poroda*, i za dijete i za majku.

----------


## BOBO

> Prije toga poroda mučila su me "evolucijska" pitanja - pa zašto rađamo uz boli, nije li moglo drukčije, koja je prava svrha boli....
> Danas je tako dobro razumijem....  
> Da, "ima neka tajna veza" između djeteta i majke i između porođaja i podizanja djeteta.



Potpuno razumijem o cemu pricas, neminovno ili ne, mislim da nacin na koji porod tece ima vezu u daljnjem odnosu sa svojim djetetom,a ujedno i odgojem. Ija sam kao i ti rodila Giga bebu od preko  5 kila,vaginalno, samo predodzbe radi da napomenem da nosim traperice broj 38.Porod je bio vise nego strasan,malac se oporavljao nekoliko mjeseci a ja skoro cijelu godinu.Da mi je bio prvi vjerovatno nebi ni pomisljala na drugo . Sta sam ono htjela reci, da postoji veza i to duboka, izmedu porodaja i podizanja djeteta.U prvom je sve bilo o.k., nekako skolski, takav je i odgoj sve pod kontrolom, moglo bi se reci savrseno dijete, ovo drugo gdje je porod prosao bolno i s komplikacijama, vise je onako , mozda razmazeno, moja mala bubuca, iako je kao sumoborac drzimo ga kao kaplljicu vode na dlanu.

----------


## BOBO

Pobjeze mi post s nedovrsenim mislima. 
Ono vazno iz svega ovoga je da porod mora proci sto manje traumaticno za bebu i majku, bio on prirodan ili ne. Naravno da je jedna idealna situacija da sve tece svojim prirodnim tokom, ali ako to nije moguce zasto forsirati nesto sto se moze pretvoriti u kaos ako se to moglo izbjeci jednom epi. ili carskim.

----------


## Ana :-)

*Klia* hvala ti   :Love:

----------


## sbuczkow

> ja sam rodila bebu 4550gr. vaginalno (normalno okrenuta), iako su poslije rekli da su znali da bi vjerojatno automatski predložili carski.


 :Naklon:   :Smile: 



> Razgovaraj, traži mišljenje toga doca koji "porađa" i zadak.
> A nije li moguće probati, pa ako ne ide tek onda odluka za carski  :? 
> Samo u tom slučaju naravno nisam baš sigurna da su pametne bilo kakve intervencije (koje im se vole slučajno omaknuti) poput dripa, prokidanja vodenjaka, na znam ni za epiduralnu. Kužiš ono ako i da li ide lagano, najbolje osjetiš kad nisi nadrogirana. A valjda zavisi i da li je prvi porod ili nije. Ne znam, ovo bi bila moja razmišljana sad nakon rađanja velike bebe, i da sam opet pred porodom.


necu traziti misljenje tog doktora jer molima Boga da mi on ne dopadne na porodu.   :Grin:  Jednu moju priju je skoro ubio jer je imala dogovoreni carski rez zbog zdravstvenog stanja i dodatno velicine bebe, pa mu se nije baš dalo i izmrcvario ih vaginalnim porodom, a i cula sam da previse "prtlja". Sad, ne znam kakav bi meni bio, ali ako vidim njegovo ime na kuti kad odem rodit, mislim da cu prije šmugnut nego ga molit da mi ne radi carski. :Smile:  

Navodno ako već sigurno treba ići na carski onda je bolje to napraviti dok se stvari još nisu toliko razvile (trudovi) pa valjda zato bolje ne čekat da se vidi kako će se stvari odvijati.
Zasad me još nisu dogovorili za carski, moj me ginekolog narucio još jednom na pregled za idući tjedan, ali je rekao da ako se ne okrene da ide carski sigurno. E sad, on je dobar stručnjak i imam dosta povjerenja u njega pa mi se tako čini da valjda i zna šta radi. Radije ću njega poslušati nego riskirati s nekim sumnjivim metodama... Dosada je imao dosta dobre reakcije na određena stanja tijekom trudnoće da steknem u njega povjerenje.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Ono vazno iz svega ovoga je da porod mora proci sto manje traumaticno za bebu i majku, bio on prirodan ili ne. Naravno da je jedna idealna situacija da sve tece svojim prirodnim tokom, ali ako to nije moguce zasto forsirati nesto sto se moze pretvoriti u kaos ako se to moglo izbjeci jednom epi. ili carskim.


s ovim se potpuno slažem.

ima na portalu u rubrici porod jako interesantnih tekstova 
http://roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=124

----------


## TinnaZ

ma naravno, nitko niti ne govori o forsiranju prirodnog poroda samo poroda radi, nego zato što su u većini slučajeva veće šanse za bolji ishod i za bebu i za majku na taj način. Ali to nije jedini način, a problem je što je prečesto to nedostižni način u većini naših rodilišta.

----------


## mamma Juanita

ma meni je fakat apsurd kako se istovremeno vrlo često forsira "pošto poto" vaginalni porod, a s druge strane se stvaraju sve predispozicije da porod završi carskim rezom.

----------


## TinnaZ

> ma meni je fakat apsurd kako se istovremeno vrlo često forsira pošto poto vaginalni porod, a s druge strane se stvaraju sve predispozicije da porod završi carskim rezom.


 je stvarno, i ja se tome svako malo čudim

----------


## mama_jos_malo

> Zelim iskoristiti priliku i reci sto vecem broju zena -
> - AKO MOZETE - RADJAJTE UZ EPIDURALNU ANESTEZIJU!
> 
> Kako sam u prvom porodu imala uzasno lose iskustvo ...
> odlucila sam uciniti sve da bude lakse 
> Naravno da sam bila malo uplasena,...
> sve isto k ao prirodno - SAMO NE BOLI!!!!!!!! Zamislite to.... Mozes se cijela usredotociti na tiskanje, i lakse je i iznijeti bebu van...


Istaknula sam tek dijelove tvog posta koje ja vidim kao ključne:
"sve isto kao prirodno" -*ali* nije prirodno
Mozes se cijela usredotočiti na tiskanje - i kod prirodnog poroda je tako, jer je to tako zamišljeno.

Poštujem mogućnost izbora. Osobno- ne, hvala. Ponosna sam na svoje iskustvo bez medikamenata.

----------


## mama_jos_malo

> Tashunica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Htjedoh reći: ...da tražim carski, epiduralnu ili bilo što drugo?
> 
> 
> A ja sa epiduralnom - nisam kao smjela ustajati prvi dan, ali zapravo već nakon 8 sati sam mogla do WC-a bez problema (i sestre su rekle da je poslije 8 sati sve OK, ako se ja dobro osjecam), a sutradan ujutro sam se istusirala i poslije je sve bilo OK. A sve detaljnije o mom iskustvu s epiduralnom sam vec napisala malo prije   
> 
> I moram reci da te potpuno razumijem    jer kad imas tako losa iskustva, naravno da zelis nesto bolje (a moram reci i da su tako losa iskustva kod nas toliko cesta, zbog tih nasih "krasnih doktora i svega" - da svejedno ne razumijem te forumasice koje toliko propagiraju prirodni porod i sve te eko nekakve super stvari - sam se izbori, sam trazi, sam pitaj - zar ne znaju da kod nas u bolnicama to tako ne ide, da si manji od makovog zrna?)


Glede kretanja, rodila sam i nakon sat vremena odšetala u drugu sobu, a nakon 3 sata se otuširala.

----------


## aries24

ne smijemo zanemariti činjenicu da psiha igra jako važnu ulogu, 
ako nas nešto psihički koči, veća je šansa da će  nešto poći krivo
jedna poznanica mi je pričala da joj je 3. porod (od 4) bio najteži
to objašnjava činjenicom što je rađala u bolnici u kojoj joj je prije nekog vremena umro otac  

iako, ja sam cijelo vrijeme bila opuštena i mislila pozitivno, a opet su se stvari zakomplicirale  :/ 
no ja se tješim da je moglo biti i gore pa je pozitivan stav ipak pomogao   :Grin:

----------


## Tashunica

Zbog psihe je razlika između moje djece deset godina. 
Kada želja za djetetom konačno postane jača od straha, pripremaš se i misliš da znaš sve i onda dobiješ takvu pljusku samo zbog toga jer se nekom žurilo da te se što prije riješi.

----------


## MGrubi

ja mislim da bi svako rodilište moralo imati u ponudi epiduralnu,
zašto?
zbog rodilja koje imaju paničan strah od boli, a kao takav povečava šansu i to jako puno za carskim, da mogu roditi vaginalno bez većih komplikacija
jer nismo svi isti

----------


## vertex

> svrha prirodnog poroda nije da bismo to kasnije nosili kao titulu kojom se možemo hvaliti, 
> nego je svrha, tj. *prednost prirodnog poroda to što je i najsigurniji način poroda*, i za dijete i za majku.


Apsolutno se slažem, prirodni prod je najbolji i najsigurniji - osim kad to nije. A čini mi se da dosta mama osijeća kao da su podbacile ako su morale prihvatiti neku medicinsku intervenciju. Porod nije ispit, čini mi se da stvari nekad idu u drugu krajnost (prva krajnost su sve moguće nepotrebne intervencije).

----------


## zrinka

> mamma Juanita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> svrha prirodnog poroda nije da bismo to kasnije nosili kao titulu kojom se možemo hvaliti, 
> nego je svrha, tj. *prednost prirodnog poroda to što je i najsigurniji način poroda*, i za dijete i za majku.
> 
> 
> Apsolutno se slažem, prirodni prod je najbolji i najsigurniji - osim kad to nije. A čini mi se da dosta mama osijeća kao da su podbacile ako su morale prihvatiti neku medicinsku intervenciju. Porod nije ispit, čini mi se da stvari nekad idu u drugu krajnost (prva krajnost su sve moguće nepotrebne intervencije).


porod nije ispit niti je to provjera ne znam cega...
i poznat mi je taj osjecaj neuspjeha ako porod krene putem kako mislis da ne bi trebao a ti ne mozes protiv, zbog ovog ili onog razloga...

ali smatram da i dalje treba naglasavati da jest prirodni porod najbolji, da mu treba teziti, da treba o njemu govoritit i dao Bog da jedan dan shvate to i ljudi koji rade u rodilistima i da buduca mama ne mora znati nista o porodu a da dobije prirodni porod ako ide sve ok i tretman kakav svaka rodilja zasluzuje....
i da se s malo vise postovanja i dostojanstva docekuje novi zivot   :Heart:

----------


## Tashunica

Veliki je problem u tome što osoblje u bolnicama uopće ne teži prirodnom porodu, jer je to za njih duži put. Lakše je malo pustit vodicu, pa dati malo dripeka, onda malo lijekova protiv bolova da žena ne vrišti previše i onda joj na kraju nabiti krivnju na nos "pa gospođo stisnite, ubit ćete svoje dijete".  :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Tashunica

Nakon prvog poroda bio je prisutan samo strah. Nakon ovog poroda ja sam jedno strašno ogorčeno biće, jer se smatram poniženom i povrijeđenom i ne znam kada ću prestati plakati i razmišljati o tom porodu.

----------


## mary33

ja se nisam otvarala i liječnik mi je predložio epiduralnu.Pristala sam i otvorila se i kod mene je to bio pun pogodak.Zadovoljna sam jako jako, a i drugi porod bih ponovo uzela epi..Stvar osobnog izbora.Nema mjesta kritiziranju i osuđivanju

----------


## stray_cat

kod mene je epiduralna izazvala sve moguce negativne posljedice (smrzavicu, ispovracala sam se i dehidrirala pa sam zaradila infuziju i citavo vrijema do kraja poroda imala iglu u ruci, a jos sam imala iglu sa dripom)

da ne zaboravim, epiduralna mi se nije primila

dali su mi jer je bila indikacija za carski posto se nisam otvarala ni uz drip 

epiduralna sucks

----------


## aries24

i ja sam imala smrzavicu i treskavicu uz visoku temperaturu, ali prije epiduralne
i ispovraćala sam se 3 x prije epid. (samo želučanu kiselinu jer ništa nisam jela prije toga) :/ 
ali sve to pripisujem nemogućnosti kretanja

na kraju sam imala jednu cijev u kralježnicu (epid), u jednu ruku infuzija, u drugu drip (valjda, rekli su da nije to nego "nešto za otvaranje", al nije baš pomoglo) i uz sve to konstantno ctg
bila sam razapeta na sve strane   :Rolling Eyes:  

na kraju je valjda ipak ta epid. malo ubrzala otvaranje
valjda
tko će ga znati

----------


## BP

mAKLA,
POTPISUJEM.

----------


## petarpan

dobila epiduralnu da se odmorim na 4 sata. porod je trajao 19. otvorena skroz, beba se nije spuštala... nisam se bog zna šta odmorila (možeš si mislit odmora na stolu za rađanje), maknuli su je dva sata prije samog izgona..., a od nje mi je ostala uspomena svaki puta kada se mijenja vrijeme osjetim probadanje točno u toj jednoj točci na leđima...
preživjela sam polu-maratonski porod 13 sati prije nje i 2 sata nakon nje i nemam baš neko mišljenje da bih umrla da je nije bilo...

najgore je prošao mm koji se skoro onesvjestio kad me vidio svu napikanu sa onim cjevčicama- drip, epiduralna, kisik,infuzija...

----------


## maururu

Romy sto si ti po struci da mozes ovaku glupost napisati.Nemoj ti ici u pocu anesteziju npr.zbog neke operacije jer ti je sansa 5 posto da se neces probuditi.
Ta sranja koja vi pisete po forumu o epiduralnoj su rjetkost i najcesce se događaju zato jer snesteziolog napikne duboko pa dobijes spinalnu

jJa kazem *ZIVJELA EPIDURALNA* i neka nitko ne bude glup odbiti ju ako ti ju ponude

----------


## Zorana

Maururu, bilo bi lijepo da se suzdrzis od vrijedjanja.

Osim toga, nemoj brkati kruske i jabuke jer operacija nije isto sto i porod. Predlazem ja TEBI da se informiras malo bolje i o fiziologiji poroda kao i o epiduralnoj pa da onda nastavimo diskusiju.

Ja sam to vec vise puta pisalana forumu...u bolnici u kojoj sam rodila nekakva je rutina da se zenu pita zeli li epiduralnu. I svaka zena dobije nekoliko listova papira s detaljnim informacijama ukljucivo i jako puno nabrojenih nuspojava. (a to nisu samo rijetke stvari tipa nepokretnost)
Ali doktori uvijek nastoje istaknuti prednost prirodnog poroda neometanog lijekovima. Informiraj se pa vidi zasto. 
A morati ici na neku operaciju iz zdravstvenih problema i proci kroz jednu prirodnu zivotnu situaciju kao sto je porod su dva para cipela. 

Procitaj malo sto je napisala Stray_cat. A nije jedina s takvim iskustvom. 
Zena koja je na isti dan rodila kad i ja svoju prvu kcer rodila je uz epid. Mjesecima nakon poroda je vukla teske glavobolje kao posljedicu.

----------


## Zorana

I moram jos dodati.....da ne bi ispalo kako se kao jedini argumenti protiv epiduralne koriste nekakve grozne, preuvelicane posljedice....Ne radi se toliko o tome. Koliko se radi o razumijevanju fiziologije poroda, o shvacanju svrhe porodjajne boli, o hormonalnim reakcijama majke koje pomazu djetetu da lakse prebrodi svoju porodjajnu traumu. Koja se jako cesto nepravedno zanemaruje. I radi se o tome da se sav taj proces jednostavno poremeti kad se na bilo koji nacin uplice u tijek poroda. 

Mislim da je na portalu bio jedan prekrasan tekst o porodu s djetetove "tocke gledista". Moram potraziti pa cu staviti link. MIslim da je to nesto sto svaka buduca majka treba procitati. Pa da moze dobiti bolji uvid u citavu situaciju, a ne da se citava perspektiva poroda vrti oko porodjajne boli.

----------


## Zorana

Evo tekstova. 

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=144&Show=1338


http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=144&Show=1353

----------


## Zorka

čitam vas već para dana i sve mislim neću pisati, ali... 
dajte pustite žene neka rade što hoće. svatko je svoga tela gospodar i kako si napravi, tako mu je. 
svatko živi sa posljedicama svojih radnji.

----------


## MGrubi

> čitam vas već para dana i sve mislim neću pisati, ali... 
> dajte pustite žene neka rade što hoće. svatko je svoga tela gospodar i kako si napravi, tako mu je. 
> svatko živi sa posljedicama svojih radnji.


sve 5
ali odluke treba temeljiti na informiranosti, ne samo strahu 
 :Wink:

----------


## maururu

ZORANA Za razliku od tebe ja specijaliziram anesteziologiju pa ipak malo vise znam od tebe i tih sponzoriranih tekstova koje ti citas. Ne mjesaj se u struku _mamma Juanita editirala uvredljiv dio posta_

----------


## zrinka

sram te bilo maururu

kakav nacin izrazavanja, nedoustiv na nasem forumu

kakvi sponzorirani tekstovi  :shock: 

 i to kao od  jedne doktorice   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## marta

> ZORANA Za razliku od tebe ja specijaliziram anesteziologiju pa ipak malo vise znam od tebe i tih sponzoriranih tekstova koje ti citas. Ne mjesaj se u struku *kravo*


sramota za struku.

----------


## TinnaZ

ajme majko mila  :shock:  nije čudo da nam je u zdravstvenom sustavu tako kako jeste, kad jedna osoba od struke na taj način vodi konverzaciju. Liječnici koji su u stanju na forumu ljude nazivati kravama, sigurno to čine i prema pacijentima u svom radu, a što je još gore i ženama koje rađaju; ili se u najmanju ruku tako ophode prema njima.
To je upravo ono o čenu trubimo na ovom forumu, što je nedopustivo, i nitko si ne smije dozvoliti takvo ponašanje niti na formu niti tijekom liječenja.
Stvarno mi dođe da ovaj post pošaljem na Ministarstvo da vide malo kakvi su im zaposlenici i što sve pacijenti trpe.
Iskreno se nadam da će prag tolerancije pacijentata biti sve manji, jer definitvno je previše to što smo si do sada dozvoljavali.
Spada u isti koš sa šamaranjem žene u sred poroda od strane liječnika, šivanjem epiziotomije dok pacijentica vrišti i govori da anestezija ne djeluje, kiretažama također prije djelovanja anestezije.

Osobno molim moderatorice da isključe Maururu s foruma; moj prag tolerancije je prekoračen, što znači da se ne mogu suzdržavati na novu pristojne konverzacije sa ovakvim forumašicama.

I nije niti čudo da je bol jedina stvar koju budući anesteziolog vidi od kompleksnog procesa kao što je porod. Ali ako ne vidiš šumu od drveta Maururu, to ti ne daje pravo da vrijeđaš one koji vide i druge strane. Između ostalog tu je i "sitnica" zvana dijete, koje itekako ima pravo na prirodan porod ako je moguć.

----------


## TinnaZ

i ovo mi je još jedna potvrda da sam bila u pravu kad sam se "potrudila" da liječnica koja je na mom porodu prekoračila ovaj prag, _napusti_ rađaonu.
Žao mi može biti samo što to nisam učinila na početku poroda nego na kraju, stvarno nam je preg tolerancije na bahatost nekih liječnika (čast ostalima koji ne spadaju u ovu grupu) daleko iznad normalnih granica.

Ovo mi je i potvrda da trebam raditi još na spuštanju svoga praga tolerancije ljudske bezobraštine.

----------


## maururu

Sve ste vi _mamma Juanita editirala uvredljivi dio posta_

----------


## seni

> Sve ste vi krave koje prosipate pamet za nista


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
sto je tebi?

----------


## Zorka

jel se samo meni čini da svako tol'ko neko upadne na forum ''samo da podigne nivo nervoze''?

----------


## emily

> Sve ste vi krave koje prosipate pamet za nista


kad nemas argumente, sto ti drugo preostaje nego vrijedjati i pljuvati po drugima. ovaj nivo komunikacije govori o tebi puno vise nego sve sto si do sada napisala

zalosno  :Nope:

----------


## Frida

Cure, dok moderatorice ne reagiraju molim Vas da se suzdržite od komentiranja postova maruru (i spuštanja na njenu razinu)

----------


## TinnaZ

Frida ma ovo je super.
Svatko od nas može pročitati sve ostale postove od Maururu, pa zaključiti okvirno tko je i iz kojeg "miljea" (osim ako je i lažljivica pa se predstavlja u svojstvu nekog drugog).
Na ovaj način imamo priliku susresti se sa "drugom" stranom neke osobe, i možda pripremiti se da nisu svi koji nose bijelo nužno i dobri ljudi niti nužno to što rade rade iz ljubavi i u skladu sa zakletvom.
Na taj način možemo biti pripremljeniji i oprezniji ako u stvarnosti osjetimo da imamo bliski susret sa takvom osobom. Čak i ako je ovo na forumu samo netko tko podiže tenzije.

----------


## litala

a mozda je i veterinarka   :Razz:  


jesus, koju jezicinu ima - ko krava rep   :Rolling Eyes:  

ovo sam morala - po cijenu bannanja   :Grin:

----------


## klia

Svatko pod nickom može reći da specijalizira što mu god drago. Iz maruru odiše takvo duboko poznavanje problematike da me naprosto zadivljuje  :Laughing:

----------


## TinnaZ

pa nema veze i ako se predstavlja u svojstvu nekog drugog, odnosno ako je lažljivica.
zamisliš si što bi i kako bi odraeagirao da u toku svoga boravka u nekoj medicinskoj ustanovi osjetiš da imaš susret sa takvom osobom. Ili da bi te takva osoba trebala liječiti. Da li bi nakon ovoga tolerantno odreagirala kad se takve stvari događaju u stvarnosti.
Ovo u svakom slučaju može biti poticajno da se pripremiš kako bi u toj istoj situaciji odreagirala u nečijoj ordinaciji. Gore je u svakom slučaju biti nepripremljen i od šoka zanijemiti i izaći van (isto vrijedi i za sve ostale struke). A najpoučnije od svega je da takvih ljudi ima u svakodnevnici, i da nisu niti liječnici cijepljeni od nepristojnosti i bezobraštine (sad mi palo na pamet ona izjava trebali ste misliti da porod boli dok ste radili to dijete) uglavnom ima bezobraština koliko hoćete svuda. Samo (rodilje pogotovo) smo u šoku kad to doživimo.

----------


## seni

> Na ovaj način imamo priliku susresti se sa "drugom" stranom neke osobe, i možda pripremiti se da nisu svi koji nose bijelo nužno i dobri ljudi niti nužno to što rade rade iz ljubavi i u skladu sa zakletvom.


ja to ne bih vezala na bilo koju struku specijalno.
to je stvar kulture, odgoja, tolerancije i stava. a ne struke.
i na forumu ces naci dovoljno napisa, koji neki u vecoj, neki u manjoj mjeri, ne odisu gore navedenim vrijednostima.
(bez obzira na stavove koje zastupaju)

----------


## momtobe

Šokirana postovima maururu, pročitala sam njene ostale postove na forumu, i mogu njoj preporučiti da napravi isto- pa da nam kaže ŠTO JOJ SE POBOGU DESILO?????!!!!!!!

----------


## TinnaZ

[quote="seni"]


> ja to ne bih vezala na bilo koju struku specijalno.
> to je stvar kulture, odgoja, tolerancije i stava. a ne struke.
> i na forumu ces naci dovoljno napisa, koji neki u vecoj, neki u manjoj mjeri, ne odisu gore navedenim vrijednostima.
> (bez obzira na stavove koje zastupaju)


 niti ja ne bih vezala na bilo koju struku ovakvo ponašanje, to sam i napisala par puta:



> Gore je u svakom slučaju biti nepripremljen i od šoka zanijemiti i izaći van (isto vrijedi i za sve ostale struke)


No ono što ja za medicinu specifično, da mi imamo veći prag tolerancije kad bezobraština dolazi iz usta medicinske sestre npr. ili liječnika, nego od prodavačice kad bi se usudila tako ponašati. Naročito je taj prag tolerancije visok kod rodilja, i mislim da mi to kod sebe moramo mijenjati; jer toga će uvijek i svuda biti, samo moramo postati svjesni da toga ima i u medicini. I da nemamo razloga tolerirati to isto kao što ne toloriramo bezobraznu frizerku ili arhitekta koji nam radi na kući.

----------


## jassi

ja sam rodila s epiduralnom i kad je trajala je ok,ali kad radjas-e onda radjas i boli i kraj.no sada me nakon 2 god jos boli kicma divljacki .
no kaj sam htjela reci-KAJ JE S MAURU ili kako joj je nick-kakvo je to ponasanje.sad sam citala postove njene i nije bila prije nepristojna-cemu smo izazvali ovakvo ponasanje??????????

----------


## anchie76

Maururu je dobila ban zbog krajnje neprihvatljivog nacina komunikacije. Slobodno nastavite raspravu i dalje, no na konstruktivan  nacin  :Wink:

----------


## MaKla

> MaKla prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zelim iskoristiti priliku i reci sto vecem broju zena -
> - AKO MOZETE - RADJAJTE UZ EPIDURALNU ANESTEZIJU!
> 
> Kako sam u prvom porodu imala uzasno lose iskustvo ...
> odlucila sam uciniti sve da bude lakse 
> Naravno da sam bila malo uplasena,...
> ...


Ponosna sam i ja na svoje prvo radjanje i iskustvo bez medikamenata - jer smo i ja i moj sin ostali jedva zivi!
I mozes se usredotociti na tiskanje kad je prirodno - ali moras jos svladati i bol - sto kod epiduralne nisam morala.

Da sumiram, koliko sam skuzila iz svih postova, vecinom zene koje su imale problematican prvi porod - su zene koje su zeljele epiduralnu - i jos uz to, trebalo im je, kao i meni, više godina da se uopće usude ponovno ostati trudne i proći sve to skupa!
Ali svaka vam cast svima sto ste pronasle nacin, kao i ja, i uspjele donijeti na svijet jos jednog andjela, kao sto ja sad imam svoju Klaricu!

A tu su i zene koje imaju satima trudove i ne otvaraju se brzo , pa im liječnik preporuči epiduralnu, što mi je isto razumljivo.

Anyhow, drago mi je da sam potakla ovu raspravu zbog svih onih žena koje se boje i razmišljaju o epiduralnoj, i čitaju sve te linkove sa "lošim" posljedicama (još jednom naglašavam, loših posljedica isto tako ima i u prirodnom porodu, mislim na onaj REALNI, u našim bolnicama, ne ono što se stalno ovdje piše da bi trebao biti), da čuju da nije to tako strašno - da se samo treba odlučiti, otići na razgovor, izvidjeti je li u tvojoj bolnici dobar anesteziolog, pripremiti se na to... i usuditi se olakšati stvar (i još jednom naglašavam - I SEBI I DJETETU - što je bilo u mom slučaju, gdje je s epiduralnom Klara izletitla van bez problema i divna je i zdrava curica, i gdje je u prvom porodu Marko dugo bio u zdjelici, rodjen bez disanja, s lošim APGAROM, s ozljedom vrata itd. - danas hvlal Bogu poptuno zdrav).

Žene, želim samo da znate da postoji i EPIDURALNA  :D 

Pozdrav svim forumasicama i svim majkama, a svim buducim majkama želim što lakši porod!

----------


## Zorana

Moram priznati da ovo nisam ocekivala.  :/  Ali dobro, vec je rijeseno....

----------


## elie

ja sve ovo citam i ne vjerujem  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## hrgovanv

Ja sam prva žena specijalizantica neurokirurgije u Hrvata......
Ma dajte pa kaj ste joj fakat povjerovale da je spec. anestezije?
Da je , post bi joj bio pun znanstveno utemeljenih tvrdnji, statistike itd.
tekst bi bio superioran, ne bi se jedna jeli doktorka spuštala na nivo pa neznam napisat čiji je to nivo.Tak da MAURU skužile smo te , a ak se kojim slučajem varam jao si ga nama..........

----------


## TinnaZ

> ne bi se jedna jeli doktorka spuštala na nivo pa neznam napisat čiji je to nivo


 ovo je najveća zabluda u koju smo skloni vjerovati, zato puno puta nastradamo jer jednostavno ne vjerujemo da nam se upravo događa ono u što smo vjerovali da je nemoguće, pa zanijemimo od šoka.
U to ti spada -šivam vas bez anestezije jer ste bili nepristoji (čitaj odbila drip)-, dakle itekako je moguće spuštanje na taj nivo. Znala sam da je moguće, a opet sam od šoka odreagirala nakon što su prošle minute i minute.

da se vratimo na epiduralnu - probleme u našim bolnicama i sprečavanje da žene rode kako žele (čitaj i prirodno one koje žele), komplikacije koje izlaze zbog toga nakaradnog non stop miješanja u tijek poroda (a tu spada i nepodnošljiva bol, razno razne komplikacije koje navodite), nećemo riješiti epiduralnom. Njome će možda netko riješiti samo jedan manji dio problema, a to je bol. Sve ostalo ostaje. I potvrđuje ono: intervencija rađa intervenciju.

Mislim, kako pretpostavljamo da su liječnici pametni, ne bi li možda kojem palo na pamet npr. ugasiti svjetlo, ako primijeti da porod ne napreduje. Ili  dati loptu, ponuditi ženi da se otušira (u vž su tuševi bili odmah do moje sobe u kojoj sam rađala), svjetla su se mogla ugasiti, a Erika je rekla da se može i radio donijeti. 
Zašto je lakše rješavati problem epidualnom (pretpostavimo da postoji razina boli koja je nepodnošljiva ili nešto drugo što koči porod)?

----------


## MGrubi

> Zašto je lakše rješavati problem epidualnom (pretpostavimo da postoji razina boli koja je nepodnošljiva ili nešto drugo što koči porod)?


jer je nju lakše dobiti nego sve gore navedeno (gašenje svjetla, muziku, toplu kupku..)
a i doktorim je lakše jer zadržavaju kontrolu nad porodom i vode ga aktivno, žena ostaje u doktorima najdražoj poziciji - poziciji objekta

no, mogućnost izbora bi trebala postojati . kao i informiranost o svim rizicima

----------


## aries24

a kao razlog je najlakše navesti famozni "nedostatak stredstava"   :Rolling Eyes:  
ako prirodni porod ne štedi sredstva, onda stvarno ne znam...

----------


## hrgovanv

Tinaz  ma ja vjerujem svim pričama, tj.iskustvima jer je netko uistinu doživio bezobrazluk nepodršku od osobe od koje je očekivao potporu, razumijevanje i na kraju pomoć. I to osobe koja završi puno godina školujući se i ulažući u sebe, a onda na kraju ispadne da i nije bilo svo to ulaganje baš uspješno ili bolje rečeno plodonosno.
Ma konkretno sam mislila da se ipak ljudi ovdje na forumu trude bit fini i tolerantniji nego u nekim aktualnim životnim situacijama, i to što ovdje sjedneš, razmisliš pa formuliraš nekoliko rečenica i napišeš pa možda još pregledaš pa pošalješ, još više me tjera na razmišljanje, tko i zašto mora reagirati, tj. komunicirati na MAURIN način.?
Nekako sam sklonija mišljenju da si netko takvog obrazovanja (ne) može dozvoliti takvo ponašanje i poznavajući tu kategoriju ljudi uvjerena sam da im je gotovo uvijek u interesu da dokažu sebi i drugima da su šatro "iznad".Pa stoga i napisah da sam ja spec. neurokir. jer je to moguće koliko i to da je ona spec. anest.
 :Love:

----------


## Bornina

Da ne otvaram novi topic, imam pitanje za one koje imaju iskustva s epiduralnom:

Koliko vas je zbog epiduralne završilo na kraju s vakuumom ili nekom drugom metodom, jer ste bile u nemogućnosti same tiskati? I koliko vas je zbog toga imalo neke druge probleme? Koje? Jeli vam dijete imalo problema ikakvih problema zbog toga? I koje probleme?

Za koji dan idem rodit u splitsko rodilište - nemam idelanih uvjeta - meditacije, "light showa", stolića, etc - porod je na stolu i to je to. Tečaj nisam prošla jer sam morala mirovat, MM neće biti sa mnom na porodu jer je odsutan.

Pročitala sam sve što se dalo pročitat o epi. i u principu, rado bih je izbjegla, jer mi super zvuči prirodna uloga hormona u svemu tome čiji rad ne bih htjela poremetiti. Ali, to meni tako sada "zvuči", jel to tako vidjet ću za koji dan (sat?) 

Usput, znate li možda ima li igdje nekakav text (link) u kojem se spominje koje su posljedice za dijete kod kojeg se forsirao prirodan porod? 

Ja bih (idealno): bez epiduralne i bez dripa (i/ili gela). 
Za epiziotomiju, pak,  unatoč svemu što sam pročitala, ne razmišljam kao o katastrofi. 
(ima jedan text o tome na ovim stranicama u kojem se govori kako muškarci gledaju na vaginu kao na prijetnju...pa se iz toga izrodio text kao o radom rezanju od strane doktora - s dužnim poštovanjem, taj text je, po mom mišnjenju, napisan kao da netko nije imao što drugo reći, pa se pozvao na Jungovu simboliku)

Želim isto što i svaka trudnica - roditi bez komplikacija zdravo dijete.

PS: u ovih 9 mjeseci sam mnogo bila po ovoj stranici, čitala i čitala... Iskreno, mnogo sam toga doznala i na tome sam neizmjerno zahvalna. 
S druge strane, u meni se također stvorio i osjećaj svojevrsne frustracije čitajući ovdje, jer ja nemam mogućnosti stolića, lopte, kade, jer neću imati tisuću onih stvari koje se s ponosom prestavljaju na ovoj stranici. Ima da legnem na stol i to je sve. 


Maururu - srami se. Nisi nikakav specijalista, već psihotični alter ego.

----------


## Mayaa

> Koliko vas je zbog epiduralne završilo na kraju s vakuumom ili nekom drugom metodom, jer ste bile u nemogućnosti same tiskati? I koliko vas je zbog toga imalo neke druge probleme? Koje? Jeli vam dijete imalo problema ikakvih problema zbog toga? I koje probleme?


rodila u splitskom rodilištu sa epiduralnom, nikakvih problema ni dijete ni ja osim pada tlaka kod mene i lošom krvnom slikom. tiskala sam bez problema, epiziotomiju imala. i kad bi sutra ponovno rađala, nadam se da bi sve bilo kao i prvi put   :Smile:

----------


## TinnaZ

Bornina, daj uzmi barem prijateljicu sa sobom; toplo ti preporučam.
Ima možda i koja od forumašica koje bi išle sa tobom da pitaš (barem da umjesto tebe doziva epiduralnu, ako ti već ne bude znala pomoći da prebrodiš krizne trenutke).

----------


## TinnaZ

> s dužnim poštovanjem, taj text je, po mom mišnjenju, napisan kao da netko nije imao što drugo reći, pa se pozvao na Jungovu simboliku)


 ajme da vidiš samo tekst iz prošle godine u našem lokalnom tjedniku napisan od dr. Dokuzovića. Ispalo je stvarno da žene nisu rađale dok nije bilo doktora, a ako već se i jesu usudile, onda su svoje organe poslije nosile u kantici za sobom, jer poispadaše im brate bez epiziotomije. 
Ja imam za reći za epi samo fuj, fuj, fuj, prošla sam i porod sa epiziotomijom i porod bez epi ali sa prirodnim pucanjem; pogodite u kojem slučaju sam se duplo brže oporavila.

----------


## Bornina

> Bornina, daj uzmi barem prijateljicu sa sobom; toplo ti preporučam.


U splitsku bolnicu  pratnja mora proći tečaj za koji se nekoliko mjeseci unaprijed treba zapisati. MM i ja bili smo zapisani, al sam ja zapela na mirovanju, a on je tek nedavno doznao da neće moći doći. Tako da je to otpalo  :Sad:  

*Mayaa* ne mogu ti ni opisati koliko mi je drago čuti pozitivno iskistvo iz splitskog rodilišta!

----------


## Bornina

> ajme da vidiš samo tekst iz prošle godine u našem lokalnom tjedniku napisan od dr. Dokuzovića. Ispalo je stvarno da žene nisu rađale dok nije bilo doktora, a ako već se i jesu usudile, onda su svoje organe poslije nosile u kantici za sobom, jer poispadaše im brate bez epiziotomije....


Ne volim nikakva ortodoksna stajališta, a dotičnog doktora je upravo to. I vjerujem da je ti je oporavak od epiziotomije bio teži...

----------


## Mayaa

u klubu trudnica split na pujankama imaš super predavanja, između ostalog dr. dragica kopić, anesteziolog i voditelj tima za epiduralnu. sad sam provjerila, njeno predavanje možeš poslušat 18.02.

----------


## Bornina

> u klubu trudnica split na pujankama imaš super predavanja, između ostalog dr. dragica kopić, anesteziolog i voditelj tima za epiduralnu. sad sam provjerila, njeno predavanje možeš poslušat 18.02.


Da, čula sam da su dobri oni na Pujankama. Bila sam prijavljena kod patronažnih (zbog blizine), trajanja, etc i na Firule - samo da bi dobili dopuštenje da MM bude na porodu. No, nisam dočekala tečajeve jer sam morala mirovati. Sad više ne moram i to zato što mogu roditi svaki tren, odnosno 18.02. već ću držati bebolina u ruci  :Heart:

----------


## Mayaa

šteta šta nećeš stić. mislim da bi ti se svakako bilo lakše odlučit da si čula šta dr. kopić priča. ja sam na tom predavanju štreberski bila tri puta   :Embarassed:

----------


## Bornina

Kao što sam i rekla -  18. nisam dočekala. Moja ljubav stigla je prije tjedan   :Heart:

----------


## paci

> Drago mi je što ti je drugi porod ostao u dobrom sjećanju, ali moram ti reći da 5 sati rađanja ne povezuješ s epiduralnom jer drugi porod i bez nje obično traje kraće od prvoga.


Potpisujem! Prvi porod bio mi je tako-tako, trajao 5 sati, a drugi pjesma - bez epiduralne, bez bolova, u roku od manje od 30 min od ulaska u bolnicu(skoro pa u autu! - da ne govorim da nije bilo nikakvih predradnji u rodilištu) - prema tome, niti po mom mišljenju priča o drugom porodu uz epiduralnu da bude lakše, jednostavno ne drži vodu.

----------


## TinnaZ

> Kao što sam i rekla -  18. nisam dočekala. Moja ljubav stigla je prije tjedan


 hej, čestitamo   :Kiss:

----------


## Bornina

> Bornina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kao što sam i rekla -  18. nisam dočekala. Moja ljubav stigla je prije tjedan  
> 
> 
>  hej, čestitamo


Hvala!  :Smile:  

Inače, prošla sam bez epiduralne. I iako sam prvorotkinja - porod je trajao svega sat ipo vremena :D

----------


## Bornina

...i da dodam - drago mi je što sam izgurala sve bez epiduralne. Može zvučati čudno - no, ima mi nešto u onoj boli - bila je jaka i iscrpljujuća, ali ima nešto u cijelom tom procesu i baš mi je drago da sam sve osjetila.  :Smile:

----------


## Zorana

:Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## zrinka

> ...i da dodam - drago mi je što sam izgurala sve bez epiduralne. Može zvučati čudno - no, ima mi nešto u onoj boli - bila je jaka i iscrpljujuća, ali ima nešto u cijelom tom procesu i baš mi je drago da sam sve osjetila.


  :Love:

----------


## ana.m

Meni su prije prvog poroda govorili neki da traim epiduralnu, da kaj ću se mučiti, da ovo da ono...Nisam htjela, općenito baš ne volim stvari oje nisu prirodne, a i pomisao da me neko pika u živaz koji se nalazi u križima, Hvala ne! Sve ono što se događa kad rađaš bez epidurlne, događa se i s epiduralnom samo tada ne osjetiš a kada prestane djelovati. Ajme meni.  
Prvi porod mi je bio težak, jaaaaaako dug (nakon dripa 12h, prije toga, 20-ak sati), ali nikad ne bih htjela propustiti onaj osjećaj kad osjetim bebu da izlazi van. I koliko god sam bila drogirana, u bolovima, vidjela sam i osjetila sam apsolutno sve. Bila sam svjesna svoje bebe koja izlazi van, vidjela sam i dobila na ruke taj mali smotuljak. Da sam imala epiduralnu, s obzirom na to kako sam loše trudove imala, mislim da bi mi dijete na vakum izvadili van jer su se ionako već na to pripremili. Ovako sam sve osjetila i nisam dopustila da do toga dođe, pa smo i to uspjeli izbjeći. Sva bol je nestala onog trena kad je Jankova glavica izašla van.
Sada čekam drugu bebu i ono što želim ovaj put je što prirodniji porod. Već sad razmišljam što želim od poroda i kako želim i nadam se da ću, ako sve bude u redu, to i "dobiti". Želim osjetiti svoju bebu dok rađam.
Ne želi da me vode aparati i riječi doktora i babica. 
Tako da moje mišljenje je i dalje protiv epiduralne, bez obzira na stvaro težak i dug porod.

----------


## aries24

> ...i da dodam - drago mi je što sam izgurala sve bez epiduralne. Može zvučati čudno - no, ima mi nešto u onoj boli - bila je jaka i iscrpljujuća, ali ima nešto u cijelom tom procesu i baš mi je drago da sam sve osjetila.


na predavanju o prirodnom porodu a. robertson je naglasila kako je bol ustvari naš saveznik jer potiče lučenje endorfina, a ako tu bol ne osjetimo (epiduralna) nema  ni signala mozgu da luči endorfin

evo malo o endorfinu iz članka vaši hormoni su vaši pomagači




> Beta endorfin je jedan od endorfinih hormona koji se oslobađaju u mozgu za vrijeme trajanja stresa ili boli i prirodni je ekvivalent lijekovima protiv bolova kao što je petidin.
> 
> Tijekom trudova beta endorfin pomaže pri ublažavanju boli i žene kao da zaboravljaju sebe i ono što se oko njih dešava kad rađaju bez lijekova. Razina beta endorfina smanjena je kad se za ublažavanje boli koriste lijekovi.
> 
> Vrlo visoka razina beta endorfina može usporiti trudove smanjenjem količine oksitocina što može pomoći usklađivanju intenziteta trudova sa sposobnošću nošenja s njima. Umjerene razine beta endorfina pomažu nam da se nosimo s bolom trudova jednako kao što nas ohrabruju da slušamo vlastite instinkte. Kao dio hormonskog koktela poslije poroda, beta endorfin igra ulogu u povezivanju majke i djeteta koja je također potaknuta endofinima iz procesa rađanja.
> 
> Beta endorfin uključuje i učenje i pamćenje te možda njime možemo objasniti zašto tako nevjerojatno detaljno pamtimo porod. Kao i oksitocin, endorfini hormoni mogu izazvati euforiju i također se luče tijekom vođenja ljubavi i dojenja. U stvari, endorfini su zaista prisutni u majčinom mlijeku što objašnjava prirodno visoku vrijednost koju bebe imaju nakon dojenja. Beta endorfin pomaže tijelu da luči prolaktin, uz naglasak na složenom međusobnom djelovanju tih hormona u trudovima, rađanju i dojenju.


ja sam rodila sa epiduralnom, većeg dijela tog perioda se ne sjećam, nisam osjetila euforiju nakon poroda, bila sam ja sretna, al to se ne može mjeriti s osjećajima koje neke majke opisuju pri prvom pogledu na dijete  

pa sad ti vidi ima li veze :/

----------


## TinnaZ

> Vrlo visoka razina beta endorfina može usporiti trudove smanjenjem količine oksitocina što može pomoći usklađivanju intenziteta trudova sa sposobnošću nošenja s njima.


 ovo mi se čini da je živa istina.
Ali ne vrijedi, odnosno poremeti se kad se umiješa u porod nekom kemijom, bilo da je ta kemija protiv bolova (Dolantin), ili da je kemija za "pojačavanje" bolova (drip), ili nešto treće npr. epiduralna.

Odnosno vrijedi, ali umanjeno.

----------


## klia

Raspolažem sa svježom informacijom da jedna anesteziologinja neki dan nije htjela roditi s epiduralnom.
Pametnomu dosta 8)

----------


## Mayaa

a moja anesteziloginja svu trudnu rodbinu stavila na epiduralnu   :Yes:  

i baš mi se čini da sam zbog epiduralne osobito uživala u porodu, skoncentrirana na svaki trenutak, euforija prisutna  :D

----------


## Riana

> Raspolažem sa svježom informacijom da jedna anesteziologinja neki dan nije htjela roditi s epiduralnom.
> Pametnomu dosta 8)



 :Smile:

----------


## TinnaZ

kad gledamo iz perspektive da te razapnu na onaj krevet, nafilaju kemijom, deru se na tebe, buše vodnjeake itd .... i pretpostavimo da je žena takav tip da se ne zna ili ne može oduprijeti tome - je li u toj situaciji bolje izabrati nepodnošljive bolove i možda loše napredovanje poroda ili epiduralnu (znate moje mišljenje i što sam izabrala, ali teoretski pitam).

Ok porod sa vlastitim ublaživačima bolova kad im damo mogućnost da djeluju, a što ako ima ne damo da dođu na svoje.

----------


## MGrubi

> a što ako ima ne damo da dođu na svoje.


epiduralna
ona zahtijeva: drip i infuziju - isto dobiješ rutinski

----------


## zrinka

cak je i andrea robertson rekla na seminaru, ako se ne moze izbjeci rutinski porod u rodilistima, mogucnost kretanja, mogucnost prirodnog poroda -  da takve zene zasluzuju epiduralnu
i s tim se ja slazem

ako ides negdje, gdje ce te leci, odmah, prispojiti na drip, probusiti vodenjak, prije toga isklistiratik obrijati, po mogucnosti ti zaprijetiti da se ne smis mrdnut jer ce dijete nastradati, onda zbilja zeni moze pomoci epidural...ili bar mogucnost da ga trazi

----------


## Mayaa

zrinka, potpisujem te od a do ž. 

a sve šta je spomenuto u negativnom kontekstu na ovom topicu... u splitu je rutinski   :Sad:

----------


## MGrubi

da te "utješim" i u Šibeniku je rutinski

a i čula sam zadnji biser: poznanica je išla roditi , došla je otvorena nekih 7cm, dakako da su joj dali drip, i u trudu joj je doktorica rukom širilia cerviks  :shock: 
još je oblije hladni znoj kad se sjeti te boli
a u prvom porođaju (isto je došla dosta otvoren) su (vjerujem) zahvaljujući rutini (drip) primjenili vakuum jer je bebi pod stresom stalo srce   :Sad:

----------


## ruža

Ja sam rodila sa epiduralnomnaravno uz puno komplikacija...ništa mi nije pomogla,osjetila sam bolove i još su mi pojačali drip i ništa....nakon dvadeset sati rađanja shvatili da se ne otvaram,pa su to obavili na drugi način,tj.rukom je otvoreno i krenuo porod....što mogu zaključiti da mi epiduralna nije ni trebala,jer sam visoke tolerancije boli...još uvijek osjećam bolove u kičmi,a moglo je bez toga...imam dojam, da se sve radi šturo,glede poroda..svatko može birati,ja to više nebi...  :Smile:

----------


## dorotea24

> da te "utješim" i u Šibeniku je rutinski
> 
> a i čula sam zadnji biser: poznanica je išla roditi , došla je otvorena nekih 7cm, dakako da su joj dali drip, i u trudu joj je doktorica rukom širilia cerviks  :shock: 
> (


meni su to radili dva puta na pregledu kada sam prenijela i 3 puta tijekom poroda

----------


## TinnaZ

evo kako te naše barbarske procedure vide stranci:

http://www.birthinternational.com/diary/index.html
[quote]Midwifery in Croatia

There were some midwives in this group who told their side of the story as well. They too were frustrated and sometimes traumatised by what goes on, and some had taken steps to find another way. One group, from Varazdin (north of Zagreb) had evolved a good working relationship with a young Obstetrician and they were providing midwifery care that was humane and more woman centred. Another group on the coast were proud of their hospital where water births and birth stools were commonly used. Some of these midwives had spent time in Amsterdam learning how to facilitate water birth and midwifery care and they were keen to show others in Croatia how this could be done.

Midwifery training in Croatia is very basic. Most go straight from school at age 15 - 16 into a three year course in nursing/midwifery and leave at 18 -19 to take up jobs in hospitals. There they act as handmaidens to the doctors as they have no skills in managing pregnancy or birth on their own. They are not even taught how to undertake a vaginal examination, and have very little practical experience before they graduate. Their final year, which is spent in hospital, is a year of observation, not practical skills training or supervised learnng.

It is illegal for midwives to assist at home births, which is probably wise in these circumstances. Older midwives with many years of hospital based experience may be capable of assisting at a home birth, but it would entail risk for her and the mother, which may be unacceptable.

Croatia will be joining the European Union soon. Once this happens they will be required to comply with many EU Directives. Some of these will benefit midwives and birthing women - the laws relating to discrimination and equal access and equity will apply as well as basic human rights. Midwifery training will have to comply with that in other EU countries and midwives who have worked in other countries will have to be allowed to work in Croatia. This might bring some much needed educational opportunities for Croatian midwives, who now have no chance of learning from seeing different ways of assisting births.

The Croatian Midwives Association is struggling to make any political headway with the hospitals or the Ministry of Health and there is a distinct lack of enthusiasm for change of any sort if it involves the doctors. Once the borders between Croatia nd its neighbours come down and travel becomes easier and more popular, it will open people’s eyes and stimulate much needed change in many areas, For women giving birth in Croatia today, these changes cannot come fast enough.

Posted by andrea at 05:56 AM
March 01, 2007
Giving birth in Croatia

Last weekend I was in Croatia as the guest of RODA - Roditelji u akciji (“Parents in Action”).

On the Friday night I addressed a public meeting that was well attended by pregnant couples, and on the weekend I facilitated a workshop for 40 women, including a number of midwives, some pregnant women and a number of members of RODA. Everyone was keen to learn what they could do to improve the birth experiences of women in Croatia and to formulate some plans for achieving change.

I began the workshop by asking everyone to introduce themselves and tell a little of their history and involvement in the birth scene. It took 1

----------


## Zorana

:Sad:

----------


## Zorana

:Sad:

----------


## ruža

a da ne govorim kako sam bila u strahu hoće li me ubost iglom gdje treba ...jer ako žena ima loš dan,jao meni...   :Sad:

----------


## Riana

ovo stvarno zgleda grozno

----------


## marta

To JESTE grozno.

----------


## TinnaZ

još groznije izgleda kad pročitaš iz tuđeg pera, kad pišeše iz vlastitog uvijek malo potisnemo osjećaje

----------


## ruža

ma tad sam samo mislila jel moja ribica ok?hvala Bogu je.. :D ,mada mislim da sve što nije prirodno,ne hvala.naravno ako je to ikako moguće...

----------


## klia

Možda bi ovo trebalo malo staviti u novine da pročitaju nadležni:?

----------


## MGrubi

> Možda bi ovo trebalo malo staviti u novine da pročitaju nadležni:?


neće ih biti briga
ona je za njih obična babica i prema rangu je niže od doktora pa prema tome nije relevantna   :Sad:

----------


## klia

Ali je netko "izvana", a na to su svi osjetljivi.
Zapravo, voljela bih da o ovome čitaju građani, žene koje nemaju internet, buduće mame...

----------


## MGrubi

pa , možeš ako ti nije teško skinuti s portala Rodine brošure o porodu i sl. te ih isprintati u nekoliko primjera i ostaviti barem u ordinaciji svog ginekologa (i to je nešto)   :Wink:

----------


## TinnaZ

Klia, ako imaš koga u novinama, dapače, kontaktiraj i uputi na tekst.
Nije uopće bitno da li će i kome će biti važno, bitno da se kotrlja.

Svakako bih ja taj tekst poslala koga god poznam, neka vide što o nama misle "vani".

----------


## ruža

dobro, dobro nije sve najcrnije...ima lječnika i sestara koji su super...ali valjda ih je u manjini pa se ne ističu.mada moram reći da je i samih žena malo educirano...pa zato im i polazi za rukom takva ponašanja.]

----------


## TinnaZ

ma naravno, ima osoblja koje je super, pogotovo ono koje obitava na ovom portalu   :Love:  , stvar je u sistemu, procedurama koje su nasljeđe nekog bivšeg vremena, i neće se promijeniti dok se ne dogodi ne znam što; a najizglednije da se treba dogoditi puno rada i akcije s naše strane, jer sumnjam da će se išta promijeniti samo od sebe, uvijek su uhodane staze svima najlakše.

----------


## ruža

to je istina,ali eto nisam baš htjela biti najcrnija iako je stvarnost puno,puuuunoooo surovija.možda je jednom ispričam...za sad podržavam sve što je u skladu boljitka žene i poroda.  :Love:

----------


## aries24

al najžalosnije od svega je što velika većina žena misli da to tako mora biti i nema pojma kako porod može biti human i prekrasan
dakle, ovo što a. r. navodi je čula od žena koje su svjesne koliko je stanje jadno, no većina žena (pogledajte samo druge forume, dakle inf. pismene žene) će reći da mi izmišljamo toplu vodu i pravimo se pametne i nek pustimo doktore da rade kako rade jer valjda oni bolje znaju   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ruža

nitko tu ništa ne izmišlja,provela sam u bolnici tri mjeseca.ovo nije tema,što ću kazati....naime ležala sam sa infuzijom,moram na wc...šta se događa.wc za žene u bolnici je i javni wc.dođe stari dedica,nekih 65-70godina i izlazi iz toaleta koji je kak ti za osoblje pacijentica....a toalet  si zamislite kakav je ostavio...pa neka mi netko kaže da izmišljam....jel to mora biti????NE!pa kad nemreš otići na wc sa strahom da ne pobereš bakterije!Hallo kako se možemo nadati porodu sa razmišljanjem da tako nemora biti...

----------


## ruža

mogu samo reći da mogu napisati knjigu "MEMOARI IZ RODILIŠTA"bila bi to najčitanija knjiga u hrvatica....ali za sad ništa,....  :Love:

----------


## klia

Samo u lokalnim novinama.

----------


## TinnaZ

pa kaj fali lokalnim novinama, dapače, možda će objaviti prije nego regionalne

----------


## klia

Probat ću, pa ti se javim.

----------


## Deaedi

Ima u novim broju casopisa Mama i beba clanak o Epiduralnoj. I demantiraju se neke stare predrasude.

----------


## MGrubi

> Ima u novim broju casopisa Mama i beba clanak o Epiduralnoj. I demantiraju se neke stare predrasude.


kakav je članak?

----------


## Deaedi

Jako naklonjen epiduralnoj.

----------


## MGrubi

:/

----------


## Deaedi

Pa tko nece ne mora..Nije da u rodilistima prisiljavaju da uzmes...

----------


## MGrubi

mnoga rodilišta nemaju tu opciju, kao i Šibensko pa kad je doša jedan strani anesteziolog da dijeli epiduralnu bilo je masu indukcija samo radi toga

----------


## ruža

jeltko gledao emisiju od BBC-a,vezano za porod...super je...bila je nedavno.ma gle kad bude frka i sve se zakomplicira onda se reagira,ko te pita hoćeš ili nećeš?samose veli daj te joj epiduralnu i to je to...a žena leži i misli se da izvuče živu glavu a tako i dijete.kad sesve skupa završi,onda ti doma kažu,ma ti ćeš zaboraviti,jer su sve žene zaboravile.
Pitanje za vas drage žene?;je ste li zaboravile ili ???

----------


## marta

> mnoga rodilišta nemaju tu opciju, kao i Šibensko pa kad je doša jedan strani anesteziolog da dijeli epiduralnu bilo je masu indukcija samo radi toga


joj, sibenik, cula sam,  kad su imali neki posjet lijecnika iz ceske onda su dijelili sakom i kapom epiduralnu da budu kus.

inace MG znam sigurno da se epi u sibenskom rodilistu moze dobiti preko veze.

----------


## marta

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mnoga rodilišta nemaju tu opciju, kao i Šibensko pa kad je doša jedan strani anesteziolog da dijeli epiduralnu bilo je masu indukcija samo radi toga
> 
> 
> joj, sibenik, cula sam,  kad su imali neki posjet lijecnika iz ceske onda su dijelili sakom i kapom epiduralnu da budu kus.
> 
> inace MG znam sigurno da se epi u sibenskom rodilistu moze dobiti preko veze.



mislim, rodiljama su dijelili epiduralnu da budu kuš.

----------


## MGrubi

u Šibeniku se sve može preko veze   :Razz:  , ako oćeš i Otok mladosti
jedino nisam sigurna za prirodni porod

----------


## marta

prirodni porod = nula bodova

al zato sve intervencije mozes prek veze. os ab u petom mjesecu trudnoce, os carski, os epiduralnu, vjerojatno i drip mozes naruciti u smjeni svog ginekologa.

----------


## MGrubi

a šta ga ne dobiješ gratis odma na ulazu   :Laughing:

----------


## MGrubi

drip

----------


## marta

:Laughing:  

uzas. lako se nama sad smijat, a toliko zena svakodnevno prolazi torturu kad bi trebale dozivljavati najljepse trenutke u zivotu.

----------


## MGrubi

ni kmetstvo nije ukinuto bez pobune kmetova  8)

----------


## TinnaZ

pa pravo kažeš: ovo stanje je stvarno nalik na kmetstvo i ugnjetavanje

----------


## patricija

Ja sam rodila sa epiduralnom i imam super iskustvo.Nemam nikakvih posljedica a sunce moje malo napreduje izvrstno.Ali ovo sto citam da rde zenama rutinski pa to je strasno.
Mojoj su frendici na SD ostavili drip i nakon sto je rodila pa joj je sestra rekla da ona to ne smije skinuti dok ne dođe doktor pa je tako jadna ostala na dripu 45min nakon sto je zasivena i sve gotovo.  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Ja bi te muske bezosjecajne doktore stavila na drip pa da ih vidim  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## klia

Da, sve patnje bih u tom slučaju zaboravila, ali smrt djeteta ne bi.

Naravno, govorim o komplikacijama kad se mora izvući živu, i po mogućnosti zdravu, glavu.

----------


## Honey

> kad sesve skupa završi,onda ti doma kažu,ma ti ćeš zaboraviti,jer su sve žene zaboravile.
> Pitanje za vas drage žene?;je ste li zaboravile ili ???


Mene živcira kad netko odmahne rukom posprdno, pa sve mi smo to preživjele  :/ Dam im ovakav odgovor: "Super, živa si ostala, i? Kakva su ti sjećanja na najljepši događaj u životu?"

----------


## marta

Meni je malo bad gurat zeni osjecaj krivnje za nesto za sto ona apsolutno nije kriva. To ti je obrambeni mehanizam reci, pa dobro sve smo to prosle...

----------


## belurka

ja sam takodje rodila s epiduralnom, i porod mi je bio super,
nikakvih posljedica nisam imala. Jedino moras lezat prvih 12h,
a poslije sve 5!

----------


## traktorka

Ja sam trebala roditi s epiduralnom ,ali je moja dr. rekla da ja mogu i bez toga iako smo se  dogovorile da ce mi dati epid., na kraju ipak nije a ja sam mislila umrijeti od bolova i porod mi ostao kao jako ruzno iskustvo, nazalost.   :Mad:

----------

